# SI's company vehicle install log



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

This build log will show the process of installing all Stereo Integrity components in my daily driver, a 2003 VW Jetta TDI. I am purchasing the car next week from MO and it should be here by early next week. Fairly long story made short - I already own a 2003 VW Jetta TDI but this one is nicer and has twice the horsepower and twice the torque. Thankfully I didn't install anything in my silver Jetta so this white Jetta is getting all the SI goodies. 

List of what is going to be installed with links to either web pages or images of the product:

2pcs - Stereo Integrity M25 tweeters in stock tweeter pods
2pcs - Stereo Integrity TM65 mids in stock door location
1pc - Stereo Integrity BM mkV with flat carbon fiber diaphram and fully CNC machined modular basket in the trunk
1pc - Crossfire XS-SQ4 amplifier
1pc - RF 360.2 Processor
1pc - XS Power factory replacement battery

The one thing I'm more anxious about than anything is using RDO on the TM65's. What is RDO? Click this text to find out. With the motor on the TM65 being so strong I am only going to power one voice coil per driver. The other coil will be used with a variable resistor attached to it dialed in to achieve a higher Qts for improved low-end response. 

Frequency response measurements will be taken at the listening position at ear level using an OmniMic. First consideration is response from the TM65's. After that is measured on both sides the M25 tweeters will be brought in using a passive 6 dB crossover network to blend with each TM65.

I thought about locating the tweeters on the dash but in the factory pod location the distance from the tweeter to the ear and the mid to the ear is pretty close per side, meaning the drivers side speakers are close in equal distance and vice-a-versa. If I need to pad down the tweeters I will use a passive method to bring them down. 

Amplifier and processor will be mounted in the trunk in a false-floor where the spare tire used to be. I can't remember owning a car that had a spare tire and the spare tire area is quite massive in these Jetta's. The Crossfire amplifier is pretty big so it will take up most of the room down there. The Crossfire 4-channel will power the front stage with 2 channels and then run the BM mkV with the other two channels bridged. 

The BM mkV will be used in a sealed enclosure volume of 1.0 ft^3. When you fold down the rear seats you will be looking through plexiglass and be able to see the rear of the driver. From the trunk side all you will see is a flat factory-looking panel with the front of the BM mkV looking at you. I want to keep the install looking as factory as possible until I show it to someone. Inside the cabin will look stock aside from the tweeter pods. 

So the above is what I have planned for the car. Gary Fletcher with dB Revolution will be my installer and he will have the car on weekends to do the work step-by-step. I literally work along side Gary in the build room in Sundown's building - I build my products and he builds SA's products. He is very knowledgeable and his installs are very good looking. He pursue's and completes projects as I do. He is very detail oriented and he will probably have me taking multiple days off of work because he went the extra mile to make something look better or cleaner. 

Updates may not be very often but I will include DIYMA with updates when possible.

*edit* Here is the car:


----------



## ssclassa60 (Jan 28, 2013)

Very cool that you're putting a pot on the TM65s vc. Can't wait to see the results. Sub'd


----------



## jamesjones (Mar 8, 2007)

Cool. Can't wait to see the build.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow, I can't wait to see this. Having an 05 golf tdi, everything is pretty much the same except the trunk/hatch. I was hoping to see if someone was able to fit the mt25 in those stock pods in the sails.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Looking forward to this one Nick


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> Looking forward to this one Nick


Wow, hey man! Long time no see but I see you found DIYMA. Assuming I am talking to the same s/n that I've seen many many many years ago.


----------



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

Very cool install you have planned. Have never heard of the RDO you are planning on using and it sounds really interesting. Cant wait to hear what you think of it. Is there any particular reason why you decided against running active front stage since you have the RF360?


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

soundstreamer said:


> Very cool install you have planned. Have never heard of the RDO you are planning on using and it sounds really interesting. Cant wait to hear what you think of it. Is there any particular reason why you decided against running active front stage since you have the RF360?


The Crossfire amp is not inexpensive, haha. And a single BM mkV does not need a lot of power so I wanted to simplify the install and only run one amplifier. I can manage the front stage via passive adjustments and OmniMic measurements. I can even time align the two chanels...I just can't time align all four drivers independently. But, per side, the tweeter and mid are not _that_ different from each other distance-wise.


----------



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

Electrodynamic said:


> The Crossfire amp is not inexpensive, haha. And a single BM mkV does not need a lot of power so I wanted to simplify the install and only run one amplifier. I can manage the front stage via passive adjustments and OmniMic measurements. I can even time align the two chanels...I just can't time align all four drivers independently. But, per side, the tweeter and mid are not _that_ different from each other distance-wise.


Yeah it is not inexpensive at all lol. I'm not familiar with the Jetta doors so I wasn't certain with the distance between speakers. My car has a relatively large difference in space between speakers. Thanks for your answer and really hope I can get a chance to listen to your Jetta.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Sub'd.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Electrodynamic said:


> Wow, hey man! Long time no see but I see you found DIYMA. Assuming I am talking to the same s/n that I've seen many many many years ago.


Well been here since the beginning ,just don't have much to post about.Life just comes at you and well there you go ,as you well know.Have fun with the build bro.


----------



## j4gates (Jan 1, 2016)

Interested in the results. GL.


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2009)

ok sub'd


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Sub'd


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Long time in the making - I can't wait to hear it - wish it could be done by the 9th of April for the Spring Meet


----------



## erikson (Aug 17, 2006)

Sub'd

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteL02 (Jul 25, 2014)

Sub'd!!!


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

I thought the sub and midbass were no longer going to be in production? Just wondering why build a factory demo car with products you soon cant get? Still sounds like it will be a cool car to see and hear.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

sub'd


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Jroo said:


> I thought the sub and midbass were no longer going to be in production? Just wondering why build a factory demo car with products you soon cant get? Still sounds like it will be a cool car to see and hear.


Why not?


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Jroo said:


> I thought the sub and midbass were no longer going to be in production? Just wondering why build a factory demo car with products you soon cant get? Still sounds like it will be a cool car to see and hear.


Maybe the idea is a new Mobil cool museum


----------



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

Sub'd


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Jroo said:


> I thought the sub and midbass were no longer going to be in production? Just wondering why build a factory demo car with products you soon cant get? Still sounds like it will be a cool car to see and hear.


Why? Why not. I have the products and I am going to install them. Not being rude but it's that simple. This is my daily driver and I'm going to enjoy the products that I have produced. My company is not huge where I have the ability to purchase a dedicated demo car and trailer it around to events showcasing my current products. For once I am going to install a full range system using all of my own drivers.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Ha! The community getting him to release the m25 spurred him to do a full system of his own gear. He can enjoy the fruits of his labor. I'd like to see him take it and enter competitions to see how it fairs against all the big brands. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

Jroo said:


> I thought the sub and midbass were no longer going to be in production? Just wondering why build a factory demo car with products you soon cant get? Still sounds like it will be a cool car to see and hear.


Manufacturers put product in demo cars that can't be purchased by consumers on a regular basis. It's pretty much standard practice. Custom built, one-off subwoofers get built for demo cars all the time. I can't count how many custom processors I've seen in demo cars that can't be bought anywhere. At least he's using a product that used to be in production and can still be had on the secondary market and not some magic, esoteric, unobtanium piece that can only be built with powdered unicorn horn and leprechaun's tears.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Well, the one of a kind MKV could be counted as a custom one-off subwoofer. 

Still, I'll be eagerly awaiting updates on the install.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Onyx1136 said:


> Manufacturers put product in demo cars that can't be purchased by consumers on a regular basis. It's pretty much standard practice. Custom built, one-off subwoofers get built for demo cars all the time. I can't count how many custom processors I've seen in demo cars that can't be bought anywhere. At least he's using a product that used to be in production and can still be had on the secondary market and not some magic, esoteric, unobtanium piece *that can only be built with powdered unicorn horn and leprechaun's tears.*


LOL!!! The part in bold was awesome. Powered unicorn horn and leprechaun tears, haha. :laugh:


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

One seat car or no

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Jscoyne2 said:


> One seat car or no
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


What?

No. VW Jetta's have more than one seat.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Electrodynamic said:


> What?
> 
> No. VW Jetta's have more than one seat.


I mean are you t/a and eqing for a two seat sound system as in making it sound good for both the driver and passenger or will this be a driver specific build.

My system is built so tweets (and soon midranges) will be directly on axis with me. So I have full control of amplitudes and less worry of reflections, like you get from crossfiring. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

Nevermind, he beat me to it.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Onyx1136 said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> He means are you only tuning it to sound it's best in the driver's seat, like for a competition. Cars are judged with either a single judge in the driver's seat, or a judge in both front seats at the same time.


I always tune it for driver seat. Like screw the passenger, im in my car and ive spent way too much money on a soundstage for me. Meh to them, unless shes cute. Then shes driving and im chillin :3

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVI-USA (Mar 8, 2016)

Subd


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

This is not up for debate. This thread will be a build log. Not a "tune it for everywhere in the car" kind of system. I don't even know why I'm addressing the latter at this point. I am not going to debate my choice/style of tuning. Sorry for the negative post but this is not up for debate.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Electrodynamic said:


> This is not up for debate. This thread will be a build log. Not a "tune it for everywhere in the car" kind of system. I don't even know why I'm addressing the latter at this point. I am not going to debate my choice/style of tuning.
> 
> With these last replies I will not update this thread until movement has been made on the install.


Woah. No need to get hostile. There was a simple question asked and I stated how I do things, to clarify what I meant in my question, he also clarified my question.

But okay man. Looking forward to greatness

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

FWIW, tomorrow the car will begin its transport from MO to my house in NC.


----------



## WhiteL02 (Jul 25, 2014)

Good deal looking forward to your results!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice looking VW you got there Nick- congrats!

Will be nice to see you finally get to enjoy your products for yourself and in a proper install 


-Steve


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> Nice looking VW you got there Nick- congrats!
> 
> Will be nice to see you finally get to enjoy your products for yourself and in a proper install
> 
> ...


This!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Gary is a good installer.

Haven't seen that Crossfire amp before...looks very interesting.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

Electrodynamic said:


> This is not up for debate. This thread will be a build log. Not a "tune it for everywhere in the car" kind of system. I don't even know why I'm addressing the latter at this point. I am not going to debate my choice/style of tuning. Sorry for the negative post but this is not up for debate.




damn..i thought I had a problem dealing with people, and I don't even have a business to run. you could really use a pr person if this is what you feel is appropriate to post. there was no debate, asking questions is natural, especially when the person posting the thread is the main guru of a company that has been and will again be a forum boner.


----------



## jriggs (Jun 14, 2011)

Lycancatt said:


> damn..i thought I had a problem dealing with people, and I don't even have a business to run. you could really use a pr person if this is what you feel is appropriate to post. there was no debate, asking questions is natural, especially when the person posting the thread is the main guru of a company that has been and will again be a forum boner.


Well said. He's been acting like this for years; his own worst enemy if you ask me. Good products but I will no longer use them. Plenty of other quality products out there that don't carry the same baggage.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Lycancatt said:


> damn..i thought I had a problem dealing with people, and I don't even have a business to run. you could really use a pr person if this is what you feel is appropriate to post. there was no debate, asking questions is natural, especially when the person posting the thread is the main guru of a company that has been and will again be a forum boner.





jriggs said:


> Well said. He's been acting like this for years; his own worst enemy if you ask me. Good products but I will no longer use them. Plenty of other quality products out there that don't carry the same baggage.


So funny.....I read Mike's post and wanted to respond, but too busy today.....then I was driving 5 hours from Charleston when Nick called me to ask what has happened to his build log. I asked him his opinion on why it has 'taken a certain tone'......and I suggested that it was his responses. 

I let him know that in my opinion, none of the 'questions' in the log were meant to be challenges or 'snipes' in any way - just normal build log curiosity questions - what folks post on build logs to contribute / subscribe. He totally saw that after I mentioned it. 

Well, now, after the last post......it will probably just be snipes.....'this guy has been a jerk for years and we should all tell him that on his build log'. I'm not sure what affect baggage has on buying a subwoofer, but whatever. 

It would be nice to let all of this die down, and he can just post his updates when they happen, but not sure if that will happen....I can hope though.


----------



## undone1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Lycancatt said:


> damn..i thought I had a problem dealing with people, and I don't even have a business to run. you could really use a pr person if this is what you feel is appropriate to post. there was no debate, asking questions is natural, especially when the person posting the thread is the main guru of a company that has been and will again be a forum boner.


where is that like button..?


----------



## undone1 (Sep 30, 2008)

jriggs said:


> Well said. He's been acting like this for years; his own worst enemy if you ask me. Good products but I will no longer use them. Plenty of other quality products out there that don't carry the same baggage.


where is that like button...again..?..:laugh:


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Yup.....there's been arguements, but this build log isn't the place for attacks, let's see what he puts together! I think nick didn't get the question about the one seat car, maybe? Nick, one of the choices when folks design a system, is how the stage is gonna be presented, a "one seat car" simply means the target is a great stage presentation from the drivers seat only.......vs some of the guys who go for "two seats", or having a presentable stage from both front seats. The second is usually a compromise overall (argueable, from some perspectives, of course) utilizing equal pathlengths differences, or some sort of center channel.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

sub'd


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

claydo said:


> Yup.....there's been arguements, but this build log isn't the place for attacks, let's see what he puts together! I think nick didn't get the question about the one seat car, maybe? Nick, one of the choices when folks design a system, is how the stage is gonna be presented, a "one seat car" simply means the target is a great stage presentation from the drivers seat only.......vs some of the guys who go for "two seats", or having a presentable stage from both front seats. The second is usually a compromise overall (argueable, from some perspectives, of course) utilizing equal pathlengths differences, or some sort of center channel.


I couldn't agree more. I called Jason to talk to him and get his perspective on the tone of my own build log and how I thought it had gone to negative-town and how the trolls will come marching in droves over one slip up. Nothing new really. 

Did I take the "one seat" comment the wrong way? Probably. But that opened up the door for everyone, including the person who is using my build log to passively-agressively not name their company that is coming out with product in the future. I know I've lashed out at wrong times and opportunities but I do not use other company's build threads to post about my own product. 









But back OT, the car will be delivered this weekend! YAY!


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Cool, I hope it finds its way to jay's house for some showin' off one day!


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

thanks to nick for clarifying his position and feelings on this.

I was mostly joking, notice I threw myself under the bus..i'm no prize pig when it comes to getting along with people. but, I really like his product and really don't want to see him lose it all because he, like me, has a hot head sometimes.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

claydo said:


> Cool, I hope it finds its way to jay's house for some showin' off one day!


Oh it will.  And I will give everyone a claydo'esque demo running hotter/louder than most demo's, haha.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Lycancatt said:


> so I guess you can just buy post deletions? ****ing pathetic.


You are too cute. Really. I didn't ask for any deletions. In fact, I hit the "back" button, screen-shot your reply, and hosted it on my server. How is that paying for deleted posts? 

Mods, please do not delete posts in here as it may disrupt the savages. 

I never asked, nor requested, deleted posts. I figured I would let this build log run its course and continue forward wading through/past the posts in here.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

with how you've been reacting to peoples opinions and questions, it truly seemed like something you would request. Thanks for clarifying, its appreciated.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

He didn't buy post deletions. The accusation is not just implicating him, it's also aimed at me, and I don't appreciate it.

I deleted the posts because this is his build log and a few people were derailing the thread. Additionally, there is not going to be a bunch of bashing going on. If someone has offended you and it was not a personal attack then too bad, deal with it. Deal with it by contacting him directly or by stating your opinion in the proper place with at least a moderate amount of respect.

Now, since he posted a screen shot of the derailing comments, that shows he is not bothered by this stuff cluttering his post so I have undeleted them.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Electrodynamic said:


> Oh it will.  And I will give everyone a claydo'esque demo running hotter/louder than most demo's, haha.


Sweet! I love to push it for folks, and enjoy when folks push em for me....lol. Just be weary of the volume intolerant, I've learned the hard way to ease some folks into the volume, and hint towards and question the demoees volume preferences as we first begin....lmao. I had never taken into thought the extreme differences in sensitivity between peoples ears.......for years I thought my wife was just being fussy about my volumes, but then I met some folks into audio who would cringe or freak out with excessive jammage........lol. I was always under the impression that louder was better, as long as it's within the systems limitations, after all......it's not loud unless you can feel the cello!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

schmiddr2 said:


> He didn't buy post deletions. The accusation is not just implicating him, it's also aimed at me, and I don't appreciate it.
> 
> I deleted the posts because this is his build log and a few people were derailing the thread. Additionally, there is not going to be a bunch of bashing going on. If someone has offended you and it was not a personal attack then too bad, deal with it. Deal with it by contacting him directly or by stating your opinion in the proper place with at least a moderate amount of respect.
> 
> Now, since he posted a screen shot of the derailing comments, that shows he is not bothered by this stuff cluttering his post so I have undeleted them.


I thank you for deleting the posts initially as the clutter is not what a build log is about. However, let them make posts in here about their soon-to-be companies and products as it really dosen't matter. When the build pictures start being posted the bile will go away. If other companies feel the need to hijack my build log for their benefit I hope they get a benefit from it. I don't need the stress from attending to it so let them post away.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

claydo said:


> Sweet! I love to push it for folks, and enjoy when folks push em for me....lol. Just be weary of the volume intolerant, I've learned the hard way to ease some folks into the volume, and hint towards and question the demoees volume preferences as we first begin....lmao. I had never taken into thought the extreme differences in sensitivity between peoples ears.......for years I thought my wife was just being fussy about my volumes, but then I met some folks into audio who would cringe or freak out with excessive jammage........lol. I was always under the impression that louder was better, as long as it's within the systems limitations, after all......it's not loud unless you can feel the cello!


Absolutely not! Your demo was my favorite from Jason's GTG. The front stage was killer (10" mibass drivers in your doors...really?! coupled with your pair of 8W7's was pure bliss). The rest of the front stage not only kep up with the mid/sub stage but it was low distortion too, which is hard to come across these days. I thoroughly enjoyed my demo of your car and I hope to do the same thing in my little Jetta. 

PS: I'm getting a second BM mkV with the flat carbon fiber diaphragm made just for this install. Yep, that's right: two carbon fiber flat piston BM mkV 12's with CNC machined baskets.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

schmiddr2 said:


> He didn't buy post deletions. The accusation is not just implicating him, it's also aimed at me, and I don't appreciate it.
> 
> I deleted the posts because this is his build log and a few people were derailing the thread. Additionally, there is not going to be a bunch of bashing going on. If someone has offended you and it was not a personal attack then too bad, deal with it. Deal with it by contacting him directly or by stating your opinion in the proper place with at least a moderate amount of respect.
> 
> Now, since he posted a screen shot of the derailing comments, that shows he is not bothered by this stuff cluttering his post so I have undeleted them.



I absolutely have no idea how I implicated you in all this? sorry if I did, I was only responding directly to nicks commenting style.

I will say, your sig leads me to believe you and I would be on the same page, but your actions in this thread certainly disprove that, why not practice what you preach? I told what I felt was the truth, nick agreed enough to repost it and comment.


----------



## Lymen (Aug 9, 2011)

Can't wait to see how you implement your system, get some ideas for my golf, good luck!


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Electrodynamic said:


> Absolutely not! Your demo was my favorite from Jason's GTG. The front stage was killer (10" mibass drivers in your doors...really?! coupled with your pair of 8W7's was pure bliss). The rest of the front stage not only kep up with the mid/sub stage but it was low distortion too, which is hard to come across these days. I thoroughly enjoyed my demo of your car and I hope to do the same thing in my little Jetta.
> 
> PS: I'm getting a second BM mkV with the flat carbon fiber diaphragm made just for this install. Yep, that's right: two carbon fiber flat piston BM mkV 12's with CNC machined baskets.


Thanks for the kind words! I'm hoping for some plexi in that sub enclosure, the pics of those subs look sick! Definitely show offable, lol.....probably gonna call for some lighting too! I'm also eager to hear the advancement of the bm design.......


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Lycancatt said:


> I absolutely have no idea how I implicated you in all this? sorry if I did, I was only responding directly to nicks commenting style.
> 
> I will say, your sig leads me to believe you and I would be on the same page, but your actions in this thread certainly disprove that, why not practice what you preach? I told what I felt was the truth, nick agreed enough to repost it and comment.


You implicated me by saying he bought deletions, implies 2 people made a transaction.

Truth is not synonymous with blurting out things whenever you want, particularly when they are personal attacks posted on this forum. If Nick does not mind the derailing then so be it, but my goal is to get rid of a lot of the negative, useless, bickering, and repetitive posts, it's a blight on this community. In the future, when you want to publicly berate someone, don't, use at least a moderate amount of respect or don't do it publicly.


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

i'll come back in a week when things settle down.. Lol. 

Hope to see speakers installed in a car ..


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

_haters *WILL *hate!_


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

schmiddr2 said:


> *You implicated me by saying he bought deletions, implies 2 people made a transaction.*
> 
> Truth is not synonymous with blurting out things whenever you want, particularly when they are personal attacks posted on this forum. If Nick does not mind the derailing then so be it, but my goal is to get rid of a lot of the negative, useless, bickering, and repetitive posts, it's a blight on this community. In the future, when you want to publicly berate someone, don't, use at least a moderate amount of respect or don't do it publicly.


Exactly. Not to beat a dead horse but the latter is true. I appreciate the mod's work to clean up the thread but I knew that if anyone cleaned up the thread there would be hell to pay on my end with the accusations of me "paying" for moderation, etc. Truth be told it simply is not worth my time or money to pay for extra moderation. Sorry to disappoint the lurkers in my build thread.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Lol Clay. I've been guilty of the volume attack on someone demoing in the past. Now I just let people know what the loudest safe volume limit is (if there is one) and say have fun, wank away. Some peoples ears are indeed more sensitive, and some people prefer to demo at more moderate levels. If they know they can turn it up as loud as is comfortable for them, they'll put it in the "sweet spot" for themselves anyway most times.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Jetta arrived without much hassle. Rainy day but here is a picture of the car looking out from the front of my house:










Lots of work to be done to make it legal here in NC (mainly tint) but it should be ready for road use shortly.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Congrats both on the purchase, and it arriving safely.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Good looking car Nick! Looking forward to seeing it / hearing it in a couple weeks.


----------



## zapcoaudio (Sep 26, 2015)

any new pictures?


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

zapcoaudio said:


> any new pictures?


My brother-in-law who owns a body shop was over for Easter and he fixed the bumper in about five seconds (the small gap you see in the picture was actually 1/4" or bigger). But no new pictures yet. I'm taking tomorrow off and going to the DMV and doing the whole tax, tag, title thing. After I get all of the stuff out of the car and into my shed for storage I'll take some pictures of the interior and post them up in here.

Pictures from about 3 weeks ago. No ipad or radar detector in it now but it looks the same just without those two items:


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

And I thought it was me Nick,thank goodness you noticed the bumper too.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

This thread has 8 pages of chit chat... I am ready to see the build... enough with the side bar comments... let this man get to work...


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Not much going on so far because NC is pretty difficult to get an out of state vehicle on the road so I'm still waiting to get the notarized title back from the previous owner before I can get a tag on it so I can drive it. However, I was able to break free for a little bit today and take a FR of the car with the mic in the listening position (right ear side of the drivers headrest). I did not have time to take close-mic measurements of the mids and tweets but I will do that soon. 

This is also after I very roughlly adjusted the older Infinity 5 chanel amplifier by sight alone. It's an older amp that has x-over ranges like 32 Hz to 320 Hz with nothing inbetween to indicate frequency. The switches for HP/Full/LP are also twichy and you can loose an entire set of chanels if the switch isn't in JUST the right position. You get the idea, haha. 

I also do not like setting the Omni-mic system up to "no smoothing" out of the gate because it does not give a good notion of what the system sounds like to the ear so for this measurement I set the resolution to the next selection down which is still pretty brutal for a FR:










My initial thoughts are the subwoofer x-over frequency needs moved up to integrate with the door speakers better and level needs taken down a few notches. The Omni-mic also tends to be flat from 20 Hz down to 10 Hz as long as are approaching flat at 25 or 20 Hz. I almost always see that 500 Hz dip with the Omni-mic when measuring at the MLP so I'm not sure if it's the mic or it may be the system. I'll know more when I take close-mic measurements. 

Staging is pretty poor with the Alpine speakers using passive crossovers so far and the fact that the rear door components are hooked up as well doesn't help matters, haha.  It's definitely massively improved over stock but that's not saying much.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice looking car!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Close-mic measurements of each speaker. Close-mic meaning the microphone is less than 0.25" away from the speaker and/or speaker grille. I did not mute the other speakers when measuring due to time constraints but I was able to measure each driver today. The stock speakers are Alpine Type-R SPR-17LS components and a JL Audio Stealthbox subwoofer:

Tweeter:








Remotely peaky response with output focused at 7k with a broad peak which falls off on the top end. Crossover point is likely 5k. 

Mid:








Better than expected response from the mid. Really nice looking aside from the dip at 850 Hz which may be from a number of things but the response is pretty nice from 100 hz all the way up to 5k with a slight bump at 1,500. 

Sub:








Nicer than expected response from such a tiny subwoofer system. The subwoofer and the subwoofer enclosure sits on top of the spare tire under the factory trunk floor and the enclosure is really small so I wasn't expecting it to reach down to 20 Hz in-car. The mic was laying in the middle of the trunk floor with the rear seats folded up and shut, closing off the cab. Pretty smooth response down to 22 Hz. 

So far the achiles of the current system is the tweeter due to narrow bandwidth but the Type-R mid and JL subwoofer measured out better than I was expecting. 

And all of this is getting ripped out pretty soon.


----------



## WhiteL02 (Jul 25, 2014)

I like how you did before and soon after! Very interested in your results side by side!!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

mmiller said:


> Nice looking car!


Thanks.  The car is really growing on me now that it's here. When I first saw it I was going to change the wheels immediately but they look better in person and I have a soft spot for 5-spoke wheels. 

The other wheels I was thinking about getting are called 3SDM and are a BBS-style wheel. There is a local Golf in my town that has the wheels and it looks great. Only downside is they are 18x8.5" and will likely rub when turning close to lock. And 18's reduce fuel mileage as well - I know this because my current silver Jetta has VW R32 18" wheels and my fuel mileage could be better if I was running 16's or 17's but I don't complain because I still get 45 mpg. Here are a few pics of what the wheels I was looking at look like on Jetta's/Golf's/etc. Note that some of these pictures are of airbagged cars and they are slammed. The 3SDM's are not affordable by any means which means company sales would need to be very good for the month for me to justify purchasing them along with a tad lower springs (Tein H-type) to make it look good and not have a huge gap in the wheel well.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I would find a set of the MkIV BBS RCs from the GLI. They look amazing and will never cause any fitment issues.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> I would find a set of the MkIV BBS RCs from the GLI. They look amazing and will never cause any fitment issues.


Wow, those look REALLY good!  ...and they're 17's.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

quality_sound and I had very similar thoughts. I would look at OE and/or BBS options if you are going to make a change. You really can't go wrong with BBS on VW.


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> I would find a set of the MkIV......[/img]




I see what u did there.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Just me, but 18's on that car just don't look right. Those 17's however look like they could have been a factory option and just seem to fit the car well.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

18's look right on the mk4


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Weigel21 said:


> Just me, but 18's on that car just don't look right. Those 17's however look like they could have been a factory option and just seem to fit the car well.


Those 17" RCs weren't a factory option, they were the STANDARD OEM wheel on the GLI. One of the best standard wheels they've EVER used.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Good to know, no wonder they seem to "fit" the car.


Guess I should have read your post a little better first. LOL


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Well I managed to get the car registered, tagged, etc. Spent the greater portion of a decade waiting in line at the DMV but it had to be done. After I got the tag for the car I ended up driving it all day running errands, etc, and the car rides really good...so good that I've decided not to change the wheels and tires. It has a great balance of ride quality and still good handling so I'm not going to muck it up with larger wheels. 

And I found out that the DVD player doesn't play DVD's so it's a good thing that I kept my new Pioneer double-din [purchased about 4 months ago] so I'll be installing the Pioneer in place of the older Kenwood. 

I didn't know whether or not to believe the previous owner of the 185 hp / 300 lb-ft of torque but it definitely has every bit of that power. The car is properly fast. Nothing super-car fast or anything like that but fast disregarding the fact that it is a diesel. Not just lots of torque but it contunies pulling hard up to too.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I found out that the previous owner had the tweeters set to + 1.5dB in the passive crossovers. I set them back to -1.5dB and they are still too bright. And the HP/LP/Full selector is still messed up in the amplifier so I lose one chanel from time to time. The tweeters must go ASAP before anything else so it's a good thing I'm swapping out everything.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Vehicle is with my installer Gary this weekend to get started on installing the M25 tweeters in custom pods in the stock location. We will start with the tweeters then move to the new HU install and TM65 install and lastly move onto the trunk for the amplifier and subwoofer(s) [right now I only have one BM mkV but will soon have a second BM mkV to complete the package].


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Good deal, but did I miss the part about what head unit you've decided to go with ?


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Noice....... Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> Good deal, but did I miss the part about what head unit you've decided to go with ?


I'll have to look when I get the car back because the HU is in the trunk still in the box. It's nothing crazy because I had simple criteria with function, decent pre-amp voltage, screen size, and that's pretty much it because I'm using the RF360 for processing. It's a one year old Pioneer double din but I'll look at the model number when I get the car back.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Tweeters getting positioned:


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Now we gettin to the good stuffs........


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Is it done yet?


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

nineball76 said:


> Is it done yet?


Not yet. 

Recessed tweeter cup pictures:


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Looking good Nick!

Did you try them at all aimed more toward the roof above the opposite seat?


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

More progress:










Can you say on-axis? 









Closeup at the moment:


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

dgage said:


> Looking good Nick!
> 
> Did you try them at all aimed more toward the roof above the opposite seat?


I did. The birds on top of my car didn't like it and they pooped through the open sunroof onto the center console.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Electrodynamic said:


> I did. The birds on top of my car didn't like it.


Stupid birds!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

No, you mean " Angry Birds " lol.


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

Are you going to have him redo the A-pillar with the gauge pods? This things look pretty atrocious.


----------



## Motortuh (May 14, 2016)

Love seeing work from other NC guys since I'm new around here, I'm in for this one


----------



## 2167 (Dec 5, 2007)

looking good mr nick


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Motortuh said:


> Love seeing work from other NC guys since I'm new around here, I'm in for this one





2167 said:


> looking good mr nick


Thanks guys. Gary is keeping the pods this week to finish them up. He and I both suggested finishing the pods in a black velvet finish. He is going to spray flocking on the pods after he gets them smooth to look like velvet.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

You should have made some of those tweeter rings for sale too. I would sure buy 2 pairs.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

SQLnovice said:


> You should have made some of those tweeter rings for sale too. I would sure buy 2 pairs.


I asked him today and he said $60 per pair of un-finished MDF tweeter rings.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

While Gary chose not to flock the tweeter pods he did finish them in a textured finish that looks awesome IMO. Pictures below:


----------



## WhiteL02 (Jul 25, 2014)

Electrodynamic said:


> While Gary chose not to flock the tweeter pods he did finish them in a textured finish that looks awesome IMO. Pictures below:


I agree very nice!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

They look nice. I like doing texture and paint. Normally it comes out very OEM looking.

I think they would have looked better with the tweeters surface mounted, since they have that really nice finish. Recessed looks a little odd, IMHO.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Niebur3 said:


> They look nice. I like doing texture and paint. Normally it comes out very OEM looking.
> 
> I think they would have looked better with the tweeters surface mounted, since they have that really nice finish. Recessed looks a little odd, IMHO.


I would have completely agreed with you if you posted that yesterday. It is my fault though as I did not convey my desire for a surface mount finish to Gary so it is my fault, not his. Won't happen again though - full communication from here on out. I was hoping for a surface mount but after seeing the finished product it looks like a factory panel that has a new tweeter in it. I'm actually really pleased with the overall end result.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Not that it matters but I like the look ,just make sure he uses black screws


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> Not that it matters but I like the look ,just make sure he uses black screws


I'd use white. Match the car, bring in a little flare.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

How'd I miss this one? In! Dang it, I need to do my reading more in the build section. Nicely done.

Interesting.. Crossfire. Not familiar.. That XS-SQ4 makes me go YES! I fear what that bad boy costs. 

Those sails look delish!


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Motortuh said:


> Love seeing work from other NC guys since I'm new around here, I'm in for this one


I'm tellin' ya what brother.. NC is representin' these days.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Well after looking over options for variable resistors (L-pad's) to actually perform RDO on the mids and also to pad down the tweeters to match properly I decided to look into Crossfire's C5 series amplifiers. Two amplifiers - one four channel and one monoblock. The 800.4 and the 1000D. The 1000D is a very under-rated amplifier so I'm sure I would be happy with its performance on a pair of prototype BM mkV's. And that way I could use the 4 channel amplifier to actively control the front stage via the RF 360. MUCH easier to adjust and a lot less time overall. Surprisingly the two amplifiers combined are close in price to the single XS 4 channel, haha.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Electrodynamic said:


> I would have completely agreed with you if you posted that yesterday. It is my fault though as I did not convey my desire for a surface mount finish to Gary so it is my fault, not his. Won't happen again though - full communication from here on out. I was hoping for a surface mount but after seeing the finished product it looks like a factory panel that has a new tweeter in it. I'm actually really pleased with the overall end result.



With that raised edge, you could probably do some press fit grills there so they are hidden nicely. Can remove when you want to show them.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> With that raised edge, you could probably do some press fit grills there so they are hidden nicely. Can remove when you want to show them.


I was thinking the same exact thing. 

First I need to get in touch with Gary and get him to install the tweeter pods and TM65's. After that is finished I'll ask him about the little grille's.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I still wanna buy those MK Vs!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

LaserSVT said:


> I still wanna buy those MK Vs!


Haha. Not happening. I've got way too much invested in the one prototype, let alone the second prototype that has not arrived yet. I'm using those puppies for my own use. It's about time I enjoy my own speakers.


----------



## chrislynn (Jul 24, 2015)

Congrats on the start!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

very interested in where this build is going nick.

but im biased 

i agree about the bumper gap, wheel gap, and wheel choice. i like the BBS wheel style a lot as well. isnt there a 3SDM rep wheel by miro?

3SDM 0.01
https://www.ecstuning.com/ES2718133...2c5qlADGNp3Y8Tty-qSOSwYa1jjVdaJkrEaAvvP8P8HAQ

MIRO 111
https://www.ecstuning.com/ES2185413...IgeUvkHAc8M6lKGuo5iTjLof6FPahczdQEaAuDw8P8HAQ

i thought they were way cheaper. for $200 id rather not have reps LOL - but theyd be 18x8.5 (to flush out would need spacers too 10mm in front and ~20 in back - i used to run 18.x85 et42 on my gti) with a 1.5" drop nothing rubbed.

i have a whole bunch of scene suspension stuff done to my gti now. if you have any questions ive almost done everything to make it low.


----------



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

LaserSVT said:


> I still wanna buy those MK Vs!


I want one now as well. I got a chance to see the MK V in person today thanks to Nick being so kind and I have to say that thing is amazing looking in person! The machine work on the basket is simply outstanding.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm going to leave the wheels, stance, etc, for a while. The car rides great and I'm pleased with it for now. Pictures are old, gaps have been fixed, etc.

And yes before anyone doubts, soundstreamer saw and held _THE_ BM mkV the other day. He stopped by the shop so I showed him what could have been, haha.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Electrodynamic said:


> He stopped by the shop so I showed him what could have been, haha.


You're lucky they don't have down votes on this forum because I'd load you up.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

dgage said:


> You're lucky they don't have down votes on this forum because I'd load you up.


Potential investors for any project can always contact me.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

My installer was supposed to install the tweeters this weekend but his wife split her finger wide open and had to be taken to the hospital on Friday. So maybe next weekend.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Tweeters and TM65's are installed. I think I previously mentioned it but we used one coil instead of both coils which raised the Q of the TM65's for more midbass presence. Gary put each driver (two M25's and two TM65's) on their own channel of the current Inifniti amplifier so he could control the output and crossovers on the drivers. Right now the TM65's are running rull range and the M25's come in at 2,500 Hz. 

I asked how it sounded initially and he reported back with "you don't need your subwoofer...there's almost zero difference with the sub off and the sub on because of the way these mids sound", haha. I am going to pick up the car tomorrow so I'll have some time to tweak it a little bit. Either that or I'll just be enjoying the music.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Ha, it's funny, in your instructions you say both coils have to be hooked up. And here you go and don't =D

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

PorkCereal said:


> Ha, it's funny, in your instructions you say both coils have to be hooked up. And here you go and don't =D
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Yes. Yes I do. I am more than prepared for any/all power handling consequences from running only one coil (about a 20 or 30 watt power defecit). With a DVC midbass driver I was not / am not going to recommend anything that would diminish the power handling of the driver on this forum.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Electrodynamic said:


> Yes. Yes I do. I am more than prepared for any/all power handling consequences from running only one coil (about a 20 or 30 watt power defecit). With a DVC midbass driver I was not / am not going to recommend anything that would diminish the power handling of the driver on this forum.


I understand that. Just giving ya a hard time.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Looks nice, I really like those tweeter pods. 

Just a little curious, are those the tweeters you swapped out with me? Did they actually occur any damage during shipping or was it merely paranoia on my part?


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

what did gary do about how the sail panels are installed with the doors, seeing that the door cards go on after the pillars and a tweeter pod sticking out like that will impede the door card installation?

I was able to do just about the exact same mounting for my tweeters as he did and I am just using the factory press fit fastener at the top and bottom. I had to install the door panel, then slide the sail panel down onto the lower press-fit fastener with that groove on the bottom of the sail panel, and then snap in the top press fit fastener. 

they look real good! its also really nice in our cars that the door is almost 100% sealed from the factory. its so easy to deaden them!

im interested to see what you and gary do with the subwoofers and the amp install 

do you ever plan on going to the NCSQ meets at jasons house with this in the future?


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2009)

Hey Nick, 

Wonderful build - Probably missed it out or just not updated but I see at SI's website currently that both the TM65s and the M25s are out of stock.

When are we expecting a new available inventory of each? 
As well what is the status with the new BM subwoofer release?


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

eddieg said:


> Hey Nick,
> 
> Wonderful build - Probably missed it out or just not updated but I see at SI's website currently that both the TM65s and the M25s are out of stock.
> 
> ...


Not the tm65 until the new model has been finalized and is ready to begin production


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

req said:


> what did gary do about how the sail panels are installed with the doors, seeing that the door cards go on after the pillars and a tweeter pod sticking out like that will impede the door card installation?
> 
> I was able to do just about the exact same mounting for my tweeters as he did and I am just using the factory press fit fastener at the top and bottom. I had to install the door panel, then slide the sail panel down onto the lower press-fit fastener with that groove on the bottom of the sail panel, and then snap in the top press fit fastener.
> 
> ...


Gary made the tweeter pods the way that he did so the door cards could go on and off without any issue. I initially asked him why he positioned the tweeter up off the door card like he did and he said that if the tweeter was any lower you would not be able to get the door card on so the tweeter had to be "up" and away from the bottom corner of the door/window in order to get the door card on and off. 

I was / am planning on making it to Jason's GTG. Gary and I are going to need to work pretty hard one weekend to make it happen though seeing as how the old Inifinity amplifier is beyond twitchy (the mids will randomly cut out if you go over a hard bump in the road) and the double din Kenwood CD/DVD player ate my Focal demo CD today as I was going to the store. No ability to play CD's now. We need to install my new Pioneer double din and replace the passenger side TM65 while we are at it. I used a questionable b-stock TM65 for the install and it has a few added buzzes compared to the drivers side so we will replace the passenger side driver. 

If I make it to the meet I will probably be without a subwoofer but at least I will have a solid front stage.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Hope you can make it out, car playing or not, we'll have fun either way!


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Electrodynamic said:


> Gary made the tweeter pods the way that he did so the door cards could go on and off without any issue. I initially asked him why he positioned the tweeter up off the door card like he did and he said that if the tweeter was any lower you would not be able to get the door card on so the tweeter had to be "up" and away from the bottom corner of the door/window in order to get the door card on and off.
> 
> I was / am planning on making it to Jason's GTG. Gary and I are going to need to work pretty hard one weekend to make it happen though seeing as how the old Inifinity amplifier is beyond twitchy (the mids will randomly cut out if you go over a hard bump in the road) and the double din Kenwood CD/DVD player ate my Focal demo CD today as I was going to the store. No ability to play CD's now. We need to install my new Pioneer double din and replace the passenger side TM65 while we are at it. I used a questionable b-stock TM65 for the install and it has a few added buzzes compared to the drivers side so we will replace the passenger side driver.
> 
> If I make it to the meet I will probably be without a subwoofer but at least I will have a solid front stage.


Definitely hope you can make it.

You need an amp in a pinch? .. _*Eclipse 3640*_ shamefully just sitting on the shelf.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Babs said:


> Definitely hope you can make it.
> 
> You need an amp in a pinch? .. _*Eclipse 3640*_ shamefully just sitting on the shelf.


I really appreciate the offer.  I thought my father had an Obsidian Audio 4 channel prototype amplifier but it turns out he has a 2 channel, the 400.2 (400 watts total, or 200 watts per channel). So I called Captain Jacob at Sundown and he has his 100.4 amplifiers in stock and he also has RCA cables now so I think one weekend I might go up to his house and work on the install in his air conditioned garage. While I'm at it I'll go ahead and at least temporarily install the RF 3sixty.2 so I can EQ and level match each channel. The drivers side tweeter is a lot closer to your ears than any other driver so it needs to be padded down the most, hence the reason for the 3sixty install. Right now I'm using the crossovers from the Alpine Type-R components which have multiple attenuation circuits in them to pad down the drivers side tweeter.

I was talking to Jacob in the car on the way home from running errands today and my wife overheard the conversation and she mentioned wanting to come to the meet so as long as I can get my parents to watch my 4 year old son I think we both might be coming to the meet.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Electrodynamic said:


> I really appreciate the offer.  I thought my father had an Obsidian Audio 4 channel prototype amplifier but it turns out he has a 2 channel, the 400.2 (400 watts total, or 200 watts per channel). So I called Captain Jacob at Sundown and he has his 100.4 amplifiers in stock and he also has RCA cables now so I think one weekend I might go up to his house and work on the install in his air conditioned garage. While I'm at it I'll go ahead and at least temporarily install the RF 3sixty.2 so I can EQ and level match each channel. The drivers side tweeter is a lot closer to your ears than any other driver so it needs to be padded down the most, hence the reason for the 3sixty install. Right now I'm using the crossovers from the Alpine Type-R components which have multiple attenuation circuits in them to pad down the drivers side tweeter.
> 
> I was talking to Jacob in the car on the way home from running errands today and my wife overheard the conversation and she mentioned wanting to come to the meet so as long as I can get my parents to watch my 4 year old son I think we both might be coming to the meet.


Air conditioned garage!!??  I want one!

Nice! If it's the SAX-100.4 v.2.. That rascal will band-pass, so about all you'd need is a decent head unit with TA and some level of EQ to run it active, but the 3sixty will get you there. I'd love to hear his A/B class amps some day. On processors, I'm a Helix fan but I'll always say use whatcha got so if the Rockford is sitting there, I'd rock it.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Subbed and I would love a demo at Jason's Fall GTG with or without sub-woofer.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Werd gerald.....me too!

(But I must admit I really would like to hear what could have been with that latest bm design......)


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

claydo said:


> Werd gerald.....me too!
> 
> (But I must admit I really would like to hear what could have been with that latest bm design......)


Yes, it's too bad that sub will never come to be. Jacob just has too much going on to bring a 2-300 unit niche driver to life.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Yep. I wanna demo. I've held and fondled a TM65 (is that legal?).. but dunno if I've actually heard them yet. I want some time with these midbass/mids. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

claydo said:


> Werd gerald.....me too!
> 
> (But I must admit I really would like to hear what could have been with that latest bm design......)


I'm pretty sure that even if I have to re-use the single 4 AWG run of power and ground from the previous owner that I'll find a way to sneak in an amplifier and build a small sealed box for the one BM mkV to demo at the meet. 

PS: The second BM mkV has finally been built. Just waiting on it to be shipped over to me at this point.

Pictures? Oops...


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Electrodynamic said:


> I'm pretty sure that even if I have to re-use the single 4 AWG run of power and ground from the previous owner that I'll find a way to sneak in an amplifier and build a small sealed box for the one BM mkV to demo at the meet.


Noice!!


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

That sub is sexy. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Sexy indeed......


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

Hubba Hubba! :thumbsup:


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Babs said:


> Definitely hope you can make it.
> 
> You need an amp in a pinch? .. _*Eclipse 3640*_ shamefully just sitting on the shelf.


Actually could you send me an email about that amp? I have a plan.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Electrodynamic said:


> Actually could you send me an email about that amp? I have a plan.



Sent to [email protected]. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Electrodynamic said:


> Gary made the tweeter pods the way that he did so the door cards could go on and off without any issue. I initially asked him why he positioned the tweeter up off the door card like he did and he said that if the tweeter was any lower you would not be able to get the door card on so the tweeter had to be "up" and away from the bottom corner of the door/window in order to get the door card on and off.
> 
> I was / am planning on making it to Jason's GTG. Gary and I are going to need to work pretty hard one weekend to make it happen though seeing as how the old Inifinity amplifier is beyond twitchy (the mids will randomly cut out if you go over a hard bump in the road) and the double din Kenwood CD/DVD player ate my Focal demo CD today as I was going to the store. No ability to play CD's now. We need to install my new Pioneer double din and replace the passenger side TM65 while we are at it. I used a questionable b-stock TM65 for the install and it has a few added buzzes compared to the drivers side so we will replace the passenger side driver.
> 
> If I make it to the meet I will probably be without a subwoofer but at least I will have a solid front stage.


Update: I tricked the CD player into playing the Focal demo disk and was able to get the unit to spit out the CD. I opened the display by asking it to eject the CD and the unit opened up and sat there like usual so I tried to insert another CD into the unit to trick it into getting the gears to work and, well, it worked. 

But even though I tricked the player into doing what I wanted it to do I'm still going to replace the double din with the newer Pioneer double din unit.


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

Electrodynamic said:


> I'm pretty sure that even if I have to re-use the single 4 AWG run of power and ground from the previous owner that I'll find a way to sneak in an amplifier and build a small sealed box for the one BM mkV to demo at the meet.
> 
> PS: The second BM mkV has finally been built. Just waiting on it to be shipped over to me at this point.
> 
> Pictures? Oops...


That sub looks really sexy but I was looking at the mounting screw holes and they look like they are drilled in what would be inside the mounting hole or right at the edge of the mounting hole. Is that my eyes messing with me or does this sub require a custom mounting hole that is not exactly a circle?


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

ndm said:


> That sub looks really sexy but I was looking at the mounting screw holes and they look like they are drilled in what would be inside the mounting hole or right at the edge of the mounting hole. Is that my eyes messing with me or does this sub require a custom mounting hole that is not exactly a circle?


It requires a custom mounting hole that is not exactly a circle.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Electrodynamic said:


> I'm pretty sure that even if I have to re-use the single 4 AWG run of power and ground from the previous owner that I'll find a way to sneak in an amplifier and build a small sealed box for the one BM mkV to demo at the meet.
> 
> PS: The second BM mkV has finally been built. Just waiting on it to be shipped over to me at this point.
> 
> Pictures? Oops...


Nick, that one sexy sub. So does that mean there is a possibility for the BM mkV will be coming out some, or is just a special one for you?


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Black Rain said:


> Nick, that one sexy sub. So does that mean there is a possibility for the BM mkV will be coming out some, or is just a special one for you?


Just a special two of them for me. The entire BM mkV prototype journey was insanely expensive and the driver cost as a whole was the same (insanely expensive). Very neat but almost unjustifyably expensive.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

That's a shame, but hey you going to have the best BM sub on the planet. Hopefully I can make back up to one of NCSQ meets and demo it.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Took some close mic measurements of the system today. These are close mic measurements taken about 1/4" to 1/2" away from the drivers. All speakers were playing but getting close mic readings shows what the actual drivers are doing by themselves. 

M25 tweeter:
Crossover point using the previously installed Type-R component crossover looks to be right at 3,500 Hz. 









TM65 mid:
Using one coil to raise Qts it is apparent there is zero treatment behind the driver with the peak at/around 3,200 Hz. The rear of the driver is firing directly onto the metal of the door. I have Deflex pads that I will be putting behind the driver in a week or so when I swap out both drivers for non-questionable units that I unfortunately chose to use for the quick install this past weekend:


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Is there a mod that can edit my original post for me? 

Amplification will now be an Alpine PDX-V9 for the entire system along with the RF 3sixty.2 processor. One BM mkV subwoofer but the front stage remains M25 tweeters and TM65 mids.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Cool. Will be interesting to me how the V9 handles the TM65's from an individual 100w channel. I think you're going to like its performance just from a sound quality perspective. 

I went ahead and ran some 4x16 awg wire for mine, while she's torn down, so I'll have the options for different wiring.. Either one 4ohm voice coil as you advised I try, or parallel or serial, either from one channel of my PDX or two bi-amped parallel (100x2 for each driver possibly). 

I can not wait!!!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh wow a one amp system, can't wait to read your thoughts on this.


----------



## JSM-FA5 (Nov 18, 2012)

Sub'd


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> Oh wow a one amp system, can't wait to read your thoughts on this.


I know I'll move to a dedicated subwoofer amplifier once both BM mkV's are installed. But for now, and for making Jason's meet this September, I think this single amplifier may work out really well.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Electrodynamic said:


> If I make it to the meet I will probably be without a subwoofer but at least I will have a solid front stage.


awesome, I look forward to meeting ya if we both can make it. the new BM looks rad by the way. 

also, I am going to H2O International in ocean city. its a real big VW\AUDI\EURO show weekend. I don't know if you'd be interested, but its a lot of fun. just figured id let you know if you already didn't.

H2O International / BBQ and MusicFest


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^^. I'll be there for at least one day, and then I'm taking my wife away.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm happy to say my ride is full stereo integrity as of an hour ago. Very happy customer and incredible sound. Now to tweak it better

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

req said:


> awesome, I look forward to meeting ya if we both can make it. the new BM looks rad by the way.
> 
> also, I am going to H2O International in ocean city. its a real big VW\AUDI\EURO show weekend. I don't know if you'd be interested, but its a lot of fun. just figured id let you know if you already didn't.
> 
> H2O International / BBQ and MusicFest


Wow, very cool! Thanks for the link. 

I have a plan to visit the shop early every weekend to use the semi-temperature controlled build room to finish my install for the meet at Jason's place next month. I should be able to run new power wire runs, distribution blocks, new speaker wires, maybe install the prototype TM65 mkII on the passenger side and level match it, install the RF 3sixty.2, new Alpine 5 channel amp, etc. 

Just maybe.


----------



## caraudiopimps (May 4, 2016)

First off, best of luck to you Nick! Looks like you have a stellar build planned with a great installer to boot. Subbed to see the impending awesomeness!

Sorry to see the internet bringing out the worst in people, and glad to see you letting it go! I'd be much less kind.

Stoked to see what the process looks like, and of course the awesome "finished" product!


Second,



schmiddr2 said:


> You implicated me by saying he bought deletions, implies 2 people made a transaction.
> 
> Truth is not synonymous with blurting out things whenever you want, particularly when they are personal attacks posted on this forum. If Nick does not mind the derailing then so be it, but my goal is to get rid of a lot of the negative, useless, bickering, and repetitive posts, it's a blight on this community. In the future, when you want to publicly berate someone, don't, use at least a moderate amount of respect or don't do it publicly.


You sir, are the kind of mod EVERY FORUM NEEDS! Thank you very much for reeling in ******** comments, posted in the wrong places (not referring to anyone ITT specifically). 

I realize, that I am also hijacking this thread, and I apologize but you guys don't get enough credit!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I made it up to the shop today and managed to get the old Kenwood double din out (along with most of the lower half of the dash) and all the accessories. Here is what I took out:










And here is how it looks right now:










I am going to install the new Pioneer double din tomorrow and I hope to have new power and ground runs ran to the back of the car and fingers crossed I will have the Alpine PDX 5-channel amp installed along with the RF3sixty.2. The amp and processor may not happen due to time constraints but the new HU will definitely happen. 

I know it sounds odd but I'm going to use multiple runs of 8 AWG for power and ground wire. I got a good bit of 8 AWG from my buddy David Moore at PSI/FixMySpeaker in pink and silver and I also purchased two quad 8 AWG battery terminals from ToolMaker that I will be using under the hood. Sounds odd, I know, but I think it will be pretty neat looking.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello, hope that all is well. Just stopping by to see if there are any updates with this that you are willing to share ?


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> Hello, hope that all is well. Just stopping by to see if there are any updates with this that you are willing to share ?


None at this point. Right now I'm rolling along with one left TM65 and that's it. However, my installer is finished with Finals and should be able to hit the ground running and hopefully have my full system up and running by the end of this year.


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

A few pictures from the door progress. I really wish the car came with the factory system in it instead of the previous owner installing his own speakers his way. For instance the factory wiring was tapped into in the trunk at the factory amplifier location (harness thankfully un-plugged from the factory amp). There are 3 splices between the factory amp wiring and the aftermarket amplifier. Yes, 3 splices per channel of audio in approximately 4' of wire. 

When un-screwing the plastic 6.5" spacer/adapter in the door I noticed the factory wiring was tapped into and then there were two splices in 8" of wire going from the factory wire into the door speaker location. And to top it off the wire was sandwiched between the 6.5" spacer and the metal of the door panel. Thankfully it didn't short out the wire but needless to say I ended up removing some deadner and drilling a hole to pass the wire through into the interior of the door card.

The plastic adapter/spacer used by the previous owner was swiss cheese - tons of holes drilled in it and the plastic adapter wasn't level on the back side so it only made contact with the door card in two spots so I spent today making new spacers out of 0.75" birch plywood to use instead of the heavily drilled out and not level plastic units:

Measuring out the circles. I used a TM65 mkI basket to trace the OD and then found the center of the circles and used a drawing compass to mark the cutout. Cutting on the line ensures that the driver fits in the cutout correctly instead of cutting on the inside of the line and then having to take material off if the driver fit too tight:





































Metric measuring tape. Those are not inches they are Centimeters, haha. 4.9 cm deep behind the spacer.  










Spacers cut and sanded to smooth out the edges:










On the door:










Painted the back and inside of the adapters to help them withstand water/moisture from the inside of the door card:










I purchased #10 wood screws (big, I know) that the previous owner used to mount the old spacer rings so I need to use the same size screws to attach my revised spacer rings to the door cards. I'm going to recess the screws so they do not interfere with the TM65 mkII's mounting onto the spacer rings. I've got Delfex pads that I'm putting behind the mids and then using a rubber rope that will be sandwiched between the spacer and the door card that than then be molded the same way that non-hardening clay would be used on the OD of the spacer ring.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice update Nick. 2 steps back and 1 step forward overcoming all that the previous owner did. Coming together though.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Make sure you use the screws that come with the speakers. I heard it voids your warranty if you don't. ?


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Some serious shallow mount midbass there. Lookin good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

PorkCereal said:


> Make sure you use the screws that come with the speakers. I heard it voids your warranty if you don't. ?


Yeah, I heard that too. What a crock...using screws supplied with the speaker.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Electrodynamic said:


> Yeah, I heard that too. What a crock...using screws supplied with the speaker.


Those get tossed away with the instructions. Duh! :laugh:


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I know DIYMA is having site issues but can anyone access the last page of my install log? I can only get to page 7 but I'm using the Quick Reply section to post this up. 

I had a prior appointment this morning and could not make it to the shop today so I figured I would finish installing the right side TM65 mkII. 

Pre-drilled the adapter rings to allow the #10 screws to pass completely through and then grab onto the sheet metal of the door card. You can't really see it but the screw heads are flushed with the inside baffle face. I also used the speaker gasket adhesive foam from Parts Express on the back side of the TM65 mkII which helps seal the joint. I also installed the Deflex pad directly behind the driver using contact adhesive. 

Quick note: I marked the existing holes in the door card on the back of the adapter by using a small red pencil inside the door to make circles on the adapter. The existing holes were not in a precise pattern so I had to mark the location of the holes some how. 

Drilling the back of the adapter:










Before the driver is installed. You can see the Deflex pad and also the rubber material used between the adapter and the door card: 










Driver installed. If you're following closely you'll know that the supplied screws are too long to simply screw into a 0.5" piece of material so I cut the length of the screw down using the very bottom of the "V" part of lyman's pliers so the screws only bit into the wood. If they were left full length the screws would have spun in the wood and only bit into the metal. With their being more contact area in the wood for the screw to bite I decided to only have the screws bite into the wood.


----------



## Jheitt142 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have every page available on Tapatalk 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I definitely need to install the driver side TM65 mkII. There is a noticeable difference in midbass prowess between the two drivers. Remember I have an original TM65 mkI on the driver side and the new TM65 mkII on the passenger side so I have both drivers in the car playing at the same time. The mkII's midrange and overall sound is more palpable and fluid. Yes I had to say the latter as those are two descriptions I read in Stereophile a while back and thought it was funny.  But seriously the mkII's sound very smooth over their entire bandwidth and the one area I noticed right off the bat was the upper midrange right where the mkI starts to fall off naturally the mkII is more controlled and not as bright as the mkI largely due to the damping and overall construction of the cone body on the mkII. 

The mkI has good midbass but the mkII has extremely powerful midbass / bass. Once I get both mkII mids installed I'm going to run them high-passed at 30 Hz for a while to properly see what they are capable of without a subwoofer. I know they'll tear my doors apart but it'll be a neat experiment. 

Plus I need to install the RF 3sixty so I can have full control over the levels of each speaker along with the crossovers. The 3sixty has its location in my trunk but I need to power it up and run the setup though it and then begin to properly tune the system.


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

loving the build!
im hoping to start my build soon(ish) 
are the MkV available yet?


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

vwjmkv said:


> loving the build!
> im hoping to start my build soon(ish)
> are the MkV available yet?


I think the whole idea was scrapped. The sub was ending up being just too expensive.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

vwjmkv said:


> loving the build!
> im hoping to start my build soon(ish)
> are the MkV available yet?


He updated us on this on the mkv tread a week or two ago. It won't be the original plans for the V, but a variation is still in the works.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Driver door temporarily completed. TM65 mkII installed in the factory location but a lot of attention is needed on deadening the door card...well, both door cards for that matter. New wiring is needed in the doors as well. 

Pics from today:



















I had about 5 minutes of tuning available so I level-matched the mids and tweets by ear and then adjusted the crossovers. The mids are playing full range but are high-passed at 30 Hz. I ended up raising the crossover on the tweeters from 2,000 Hz to 4,000 Hz to get the peak at/between 2k and 3k to go away from the two drivers blending together. Again this was all done by ear in less than 5 minutes so it is extremely rough but it will get me by until I can wire up the DSP unit. 

Initial impression was lots of midbass...LOTS of midbass and very solid LFE especially considering I was only having two 6.5's play all the way down to 30 Hz. Next impression was how smooth the midrange was - very laid back and natural sounding. M25 tweeters don't stand out at all - they simply add to the top end. No HEY I'M A TWEETER sound distracting you from the music, they just simply are there to complete the top end. Extremely smooth, controlled, and non-fatiguing. 

Now getting back to the midbass and bass abilities of the TM65 mkII's: After going out to my car tonight to throw in Jason Bertholomey's 2014 GTG Demo Disk I noticed that my seat was vibrating from the low end performance of the mids. Pant leg closest to the mid was vibrating, etc. But seriously I can feel the bottom and back cusions of my seat vibrating with the bass that the two mids are shelling out. Earlier today when I listened to the system for the first time I threw in Bella Fleck's "Flight Of The Cosmic Hippo" and caught myself laughing out loud like a goof-ball about the performance of the two way front stage saying "this is ridiculous" before turning it down and ending my first listening session.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Damn you guys. These are impressive poppies I would love to try it myself. Let me ask you all this. How do these compare to Audiofrog GB60??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

quickaudi07 said:


> Damn you guys. These are impressive poppies I would love to try it myself. Let me ask you all this. How do these compare to Audiofrog GB60??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Our TM65 mkII is shallower, has lower inductance, equal linear excursion, better T/S parameters for IB applications (in the door of a car) supplying better low end performance, equal sensitivity on both units, ours has more surface area, and ours costs $129 and theirs is $398.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Electrodynamic said:


> Our TM65 mkII is shallower, has lower inductance, equal linear excursion, better T/S parameters for IB applications (in the door of a car) supplying better low end performance, and ours costs $129 and theirs is $399.50.


OK you win. How much power do you all throw at these bad boys. I have 220w RMS to give all day everyday 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

quickaudi07 said:


> OK you win. How much power do you all throw at these bad boys. I have 220w RMS to give all day everyday
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Other companies may be OK with you sending double rated power to their drivers but publically I am advising against using that much power on our TM65 mkII's. They simply don't need that much power and you will burn up the voice coil if you send a TM65 mkII that much power short or long-term. We rate, and warranty, our drivers for rated power...nothing more.

PS: Nice car!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Electrodynamic said:


> Other companies may be OK with you sending double rated power to their drivers but publically I am advising against using that much power on our TM65 mkII's. They simply don't need that much power and you will burn up the voice coil if you send a TM65 mkII that much power short or long-term. We rate, and warranty, our drivers for rated power...nothing more.


So what is the rating power for these drivers. And they won't be ran full range by any means. @24db up to 2khz I would say from 70-80hz up

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

quickaudi07 said:


> OK you win. How much power do you all throw at these bad boys. I have 220w RMS to give all day everyday
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


You know...I could charge you $490 each for TM65 mkII's if it makes you feel better about your purchase of mids. If more expensive immediately means better performance. Haha, just kidding. 

...but I will take your money if you want to pay that much extra.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

quickaudi07 said:


> So what is the rating power for these drivers. And they won't be ran full range by any means. @24db up to 2khz I would say from 70-80hz up
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Click on the "Features" tab on the TM65 mkII web page. Click this tex to go visit the TM65 mkII web page.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Electrodynamic said:


> You know...I could charge you $490 each for TM65 mkII's if it makes you feel better about your purchase of mids. If more expensive immediately means better performance. Haha, just kidding.
> 
> ...but I will take your money if you want to pay that much extra.


You got jokes lol..... I'm just asking haven't been on here much. Had a wonderful system in my TL which I sold and started build on a new car. I'm always open to options. And yes you are correct, just because it costs more, that doesn't mean it's better I agree 100℅

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Electrodynamic said:


> Click on the "Features" tab on the TM65 mkII web page. Click this tex to go visit the TM65 mkII web page.


Oh my beautiful specks. So 120 w RMS full range am I seeing that right ??? If you do a slope of 24 DB on these bad boys and cancel out lower independence or eliminate low frequency, than these should get up and go even more.  I have bad tendance of pushing things and than I wonder why it don't work after lol.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

quickaudi07 said:


> Oh my beautiful specks. So 120 w RMS full range am I seeing that right ??? If you do a slope of 24 DB on these bad boys and cancel out lower independence or eliminate low frequency, than these should get up and go even more.  *I have bad tendance of pushing things and than I wonder why it don't work after *lol.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I think you answered your own question, haha.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Electrodynamic said:


> I think you answered your own question, haha.


You catch me by my own words damn it !!!!

But when distortion is happening I turn it down. I was proud of myself I haven't burned anything for the last 6 months..... That's because I had no system in the car. JK...

I watch out for things like distortion and stuff like that and I don't let anyone play with volume control. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

quickaudi07 said:


> You catch me by my own words damn it !!!!
> 
> But when distortion is happening I turn it down. I was proud of myself I haven't burned anything for the last 6 months..... That's because I had no system in the car. JK...
> 
> ...


With XBL^2 drivers they are extremely linear compared to other toplogies so they do not exhibit distortion like other speakers meaning they are very linear up until their limit. Listening for distortion on an XBL^2 mid before turning it down it not a good idea.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Electrodynamic said:


> With XBL^2 drivers they are extremely linear compared to other toplogies so they do not exhibit distortion like other speakers meaning they are very linear up until their limit. Listening for distortion on an XBL^2 mid before turning it down it not a good idea.


With so much detail that goes in to that driver and seeing xmax and reading what others have to say. I must say I'm impressed! When is the next batch be ready for ordering ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

quickaudi07 said:


> With so much detail that goes in to that driver and seeing xmax and reading what others have to say. I must say I'm impressed! When is the next batch be ready for ordering ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


The next batch of parts is already being gathered. Production takes 45 days to build and then another 30 days of inbound transit time.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Looking good, can't wait to see the finished install. 

On a side note, my TM65 MKII's arrived safe and sound, now I just need to get a car to put them in. LOL


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Weigel21 said:


> Looking good, can't wait to see the finished install.
> 
> On a side note, my TM65 MKII's arrived safe and sound, now I just need to get a car to put them in. LOL


If you can't afford the car, I'm sure you could afford power supply 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I love my TM65s MKIIs. Their output and sound quality is very impressive. As Nick pointed out their bass is nothing short of amazing. I have demo'd mine to many a audiophile and they couldn't believe what they were hearing much less from a $400 set of speakers. 

As far as customer service I can not attest to Andy but can say Nick has ALWAYS been excellent to me for customer service. Always promptly responds, if I had an issue with a driver it was taken care of instantly and any time I needed any help he was always ready to help.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Niebur3 said:


> ^^^Nick is the one that took it off topic to begin with. Where is that GB60 vs TM65 MKII thread?


To be fair, it was quickaudi07 that asked about the GB60.



quickaudi07 said:


> Damn you guys. These are impressive poppies I would love to try it myself. Let me ask you all this. How do these compare to Audiofrog GB60??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


There are plenty of places to discuss Stereo Integrity, in terms of product and company, and how it might compare to the competition. In my opinion, this is not the place. Let the man have his build thread. Then again, I am sure if Nick has an issue with it he will let the mods know.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Sorry guys I asked a question between products not company or people that make them. I didn't mean this to become some bad question. Sorry for any misunderstanding to whom it matters.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Comparing $700 mids to a $200 set isn't exactly apples to apples.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I grabbed new factory VW door clips because two of mine are broken on the driver side door card. I also grabbed self-adhesive thin neoprene to line the back of the door card with. Also in the mix is foam tape to wrap around all of the factory wiring between the door card and the metal door itself. Lastly I ordered a set of FAST rings mainly for the thick foam ring that goes between the mid and the door card. As soon as the extra VW door clips get here I'll take the door cards off and install of the latter and put the cards back on. 

-----------------

Today I grabbed Jacob from Sundown Audio and put him in the drivers seat of my car for a quick demo. Was the drivers side necessary at this point? Not really as the only thing that has been done is rough level matching and a little EQ work by the head unit. The first song I hit him with was by Bruno Mars called "24K Magic" and after about 20 seconds he didn't open his eyes or look up but he cracked a big smile and held up two big shaking thumbs up. After I turned it down he said "I know you so I know you don't have any subs hooked up but it sounds you have one sub installed up front set to level output with your front stage." Then he went on for a bit about how I should charge more for the drivers and the perception of performance based on price and how the mids blow away drivers that are 3x, 4x, etc, the cost. Then he kept going on about their performance and kept saying that I should charge more for the mids, haha. 

We moved through selections of other music before settling on Chic Corea's "Eye Of The Beholder" when he said that he absolutely loves the tweeters and that my own seemingly non-flattering small 'review' of the M25's was spot-on in that they don't stick out at all and they are simply "there" without drawing attention to themselves. Just super clean, natural sounding, tweeters. He even liked the imaging even though the drivers side tweeter is a bit hot since I don't have the 3sixty.2 installed yet and can pad down individual drivers. 

I think it was a great short demo session with Jake. His positive remarks, comments, and big smiles helped me confirm that I'm not crazy and only like my own products because they're my own products but that he was genuinely very impressed with the small listening session.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Electrodynamic said:


> I grabbed new factory VW door clips because two of mine are broken on the driver side door card. I also grabbed self-adhesive thin neoprene to line the back of the door card with. Also in the mix is foam tape to wrap around all of the factory wiring between the door card and the metal door itself. Lastly I ordered a set of FAST rings mainly for the thick foam ring that goes between the mid and the door card. As soon as the extra VW door clips get here I'll take the door cards off and install of the latter and put the cards back on.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> ...


Nick's simple 2-way with his products sounded fantastic with minimal tuning. The products are worth at least 2x the asking price. I think you should all buy them before Nick realizes that :laugh:


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Well no RF 3sixty.2. I installed it this afternoon only to watch the red light blink for 30 minutes. Re-started multiple times and nothing more than the blinking red light. 

Time for another processor.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Helix!


----------



## dawaro (Jul 22, 2015)

Electrodynamic said:


> Also in the mix is foam tape to wrap around all of the factory wiring between the door card and the metal door itself.


You might want to check your local Home Depot or Lowe's for duct bank putty. It is somewhat like modeling clay but doesn't harden. We use it in the industrial world to seal openings where wire goes into buildings. I used it around my speakers mounts as well as all the openings in the doors to seal around the factory wiring.

While I completely agree with Jacob on the pricing please hold off on any changes until I get my order placed for two more sets.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

dawaro said:


> *You might want to check your local Home Depot or Lowe's for duct bank putty. It is somewhat like modeling clay but doesn't harden. We use it in the industrial world to seal openings where wire goes into buildings. I used it around my speakers mounts as well as all the openings in the doors to seal around the factory wiring.*
> 
> While I completely agree with Jacob on the pricing please hold off on any changes until I get my order placed for two more sets.


Thanks for the heads up. I'll swing by and get some. The TM65 mkII's are not being nice to my doors at all. The doors aren't horrible but they are far away from where I would like them to be. But when you consider the door cards are completely factory and there is only one little layer of deadener on the door itself it's no surprise that I have buzzes and rattles at louder volume levels.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm discovering the same with my mk1's. At 60hz HPF LR4, the door cards protest with buzzing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Babs said:


> I'm discovering the same with my mk1's. At 60hz HPF LR4, the door cards protest with buzzing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I actually changed the crossover settings and am now running the TM65 mkII's full range and only crossing over the tweeters. I previously had the TM65 mkII's high passed at 30 Hz but now they are running down to whatever is thrown at them. Lets just say I will not be installing a subwoofer prior to the NC GTG. On purpose.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Electrodynamic said:


> I actually changed the crossover settings and am now running the TM65 mkII's full range and only crossing over the tweeters. I previously had the TM65 mkII's high passed at 30 Hz but now they are running down to whatever is thrown at them. Lets just say I will not be installing a subwoofer prior to the NC GTG. On purpose.


Is that like me playing my/your 24 up to 120Hz at the show in Cali to show what my subs are capable of?  More than a few were dumbfounded when they found the 24 was playing up to 120Hz.


----------



## dawaro (Jul 22, 2015)

Electrodynamic said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I'll swing by and get some. The TM65 mkII's are not being nice to my doors at all. The doors aren't horrible but they are far away from where I would like them to be. But when you consider the door cards are completely factory and there is only one little layer of deadener on the door itself it's no surprise that I have buzzes and rattles at louder volume levels.


Here is a link to the product at HD:
Ideal 5 lb. Block Duct Seal (Standard Package, 2 Blocks of 5 lbs.)-31-605 - The Home Depot

I got so excited with mine that I fired them up before installing the door card.
I have applied deadener to 100% of the door skin on the inside and outside layer of the door as well as a layer of CCF to the door. The door cards are about 90% and right now I am trying to decide if I want to do expanding foam in the recessed areas of the door card. After that I plan to do another layer of CCF to the door card. Should be sealed pretty good at that point.

Even without the door panels installed the mids sound great.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Electrodynamic said:


> Well no RF 3sixty.2. I installed it this afternoon only to watch the red light blink for 30 minutes. Re-started multiple times and nothing more than the blinking red light.
> 
> Time for another processor.


I was about to ask you why you were rolling with the 3Sixty.2 anyway?

Sorry that it crapped out on you, but maybe it's a good thing. Did you have an old Palm Pilot Treo650 smartphone to connect to it via BT for tuning?

Anyway, if you have the budget I would definitely go for at least the Helix DSP PRO. If that's too much, I would really consider the JL Audio TwK at this point if 8 channels works for your setup. Manville and his team at JL have shown that they are actively committed to improving it with continuous updates that implement suggestions from the DIYMA community, similar to the gents at Audiotec-Fischer with their Helix DSPs. JL just released an update to the TuN software (v2.0) and a Firmware update for the FiX, and also mentioned that they are actively working on TuN v3.0. 

Otherwise, I have a *BNIB RF 3Sixty.3* that needs a new home! I'll trade you straight across for another pair of the TM65 MKII's + a pair of M25 Tweets!


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I second that.. Helix Pro-2 is incredible. Highly recommended. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I've got full coverage CCF and MLV layer over this..









But it's not enough. That big hole needs something ridged over it. Plan was to start laying up fiberglass and rivnut it to the door.. Don't think I'll have good weather or time to do it though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

bbfoto said:


> I was about to ask you why you were rolling with the 3Sixty.2 anyway?
> 
> *Sorry that it crapped out on you, but maybe it's a good thing. Did you have an old Palm Pilot Treo650 smartphone to connect to it via BT for tuning?*


RF has software that you can use on a laptop with Bluetooth connectivity. The 3sixty.2 offers very good processing (no parametric, but still 31 bands per channel with time alignment, level adjustment per channel, etc) so I decided to use an item that I already owned. Too bad it crapped the bed but it is an older unit so I was not 100% expecting it to work. Shame it pooped out but that means it's time to move onto another processor. 

Truth be told I'm actually looking into Alpine for processing. The PXA-H800 to be exact.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Electrodynamic said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I'll swing by and get some. The TM65 mkII's are not being nice to my doors at all. The doors aren't horrible but they are far away from where I would like them to be. But when you consider the door cards are completely factory and there is only one little layer of deadener on the door itself it's no surprise that I have buzzes and rattles at louder volume levels.


The only reasons my TM65s do so well in my doors is due to SDS stuffs. I have 9 tiles on each outer door skin, CCF inside and a layer of MLV between the door card and door and then a few more tiles on the door card. Dubstep/Techno will make the outside door handles have a SLIGHT rattle but thats it. SDS stuff is killer.

In the Benz I will be giving GP a go as they are hooking me up but so far SDS is the bomb.


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

been enjoying your build,,, to bad about the rf, could sell you my month old 3 sixty.3 cheep....


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

toneloc2 said:


> been enjoying your build,,, to bad about the rf, could sell you my month old 3 sixty.3 cheep....


I'm pretty set on the Alpine unit but shoot me an email anyway.


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

tells me you don't except emails


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Electrodynamic said:


> RF has software that you can use on a laptop with Bluetooth connectivity. The 3sixty.2 offers very good processing (no parametric, but still 31 bands per channel with time alignment, level adjustment per channel, etc) so I decided to use an item that I already owned. Too bad it crapped the bed but it is an older unit so I was not 100% expecting it to work. Shame it pooped out but that means it's time to move onto another processor.
> 
> Truth be told I'm actually looking into Alpine for processing. The PXA-H800 to be exact.


Cool. The only real advantage to the Alpine IMO is the ability to Tune or "tweak" the tune with the RUX and not have to break out the laptop, and that IS a very cool feature. Though you do have to make space somewhere to mount the RUX-C800. Or I guess that you could leave it tucked away in the center console or glove box storage compartment. However, it does need to be connected to the H800 in order for the Processor to turn on. Only other advantage with the H800 that I see is the Surround/Multichannel stuff if you're into that.

I used to like being able to tune and later tweak settings via the HU & Remote on the Pioneer DEX/DEQ-P9 Combo, but the PC software is so much better these days for most of the standalone DSPs that it's A LOT faster using the Laptop, especially for your initial setup tune.

I could also see the H800 making sense if the rest of your setup is going to be Alpine (HU, Amps, etc.). Anyway, hope you can find a good DSP soon to get your setup completed for Jason's GTG!


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

I have an 800 I'm not using. Willing to trade too. No rux, but have box and manuals


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Really? Hrm, shoot me an email.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

toneloc2 said:


> tells me you don't except emails


You'll need to email me the old fashion way and click on a link on my web page.


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

Saw this and emailed you nick


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

e mail sent


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

capea4 said:


> Saw this and emailed you nick


Thanks for the replies, emails, etc, but I'm going with a DSP unit from capea4. Thankfully he's a hoarder so he had a few options to choose from.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Not sure if I already posted these but if anyone is in the market for a compact, easy to run, and great looking [great performing] RCA I highly recommend using the AudioQuest Evergreen RCA's. There are many options from AudioQuest but I felt the Evergreens were the best mix of performance, price, and functionality in a mobile environment. Not only are they compact in size but they easily slip onto processors, amplifiers, etc, and hold on firmly. No fussing with fitment at all. I am extremely pleased with them:


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Hmmmm... Door mounted midbass issues? I believe I've dealt with those before. I was able to fully eliminate the issue, but not while retaining a full factory door card. Are you willing to cut on the VW cards some bro?


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> Hmmmm... Door mounted midbass issues? I believe I've dealt with those before. I was able to fully eliminate the issue, but not while retaining a full factory door card. Are you willing to cut on the VW cards some bro?


Perhaps. Depends on what is required. Care to elaborate? Either here or via email. Doesn't matter which one.


----------



## dawaro (Jul 22, 2015)

Babs said:


> I've got full coverage CCF and MLV layer over this..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep that is a mighty hole. Although the holes in the F150 doors arent near that big, I used aluminum angle to stiffen the door across the hole and the used ABS to actually fill the hole and then deadened over it.


----------



## dawaro (Jul 22, 2015)

Electrodynamic said:


> Perhaps. Depends on what is required. Care to elaborate? Either here or via email. Doesn't matter which one.


Here is how I fixed the buzz and rattle in my doors cards.

It might be considered a little extreme by most but I applied deadener to about 90% of the door card and then used expanding epoxy foam to fill all the large voids in the door. The actual door card is now actually 9lbs heavier.

The door itself is deadend on both the inner and outer skins and covered in CCF.

When the door shuts it sounds like a Sherman tank...


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

dawaro said:


> Here is how I fixed the buzz and rattle in my doors cards.
> 
> It might be considered a little extreme by most but I applied deadener to about 90% of the door card and then used expanding epoxy foam to fill all the large voids in the door. The actual door card is now actually 9lbs heavier.
> 
> ...


Whatever it takes.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

dawaro said:


> Here is how I fixed the buzz and rattle in my doors cards.
> 
> It might be considered a little extreme by most but I applied deadener to about 90% of the door card and then used expanding epoxy foam to fill all the large voids in the door. The actual door card is now actually 9lbs heavier.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the description and pictures. I am going to line the entire door card in adhesive foam all the way out to the very outside edge of the door card. Wrapping the door wiring in foam tape and also using a set of FAST rings. We'll see what happens (frequency response measurements before and after).


----------



## dawaro (Jul 22, 2015)

Electrodynamic said:


> Thanks for the description and pictures. I am going to line the entire door card in adhesive foam all the way out to the very outside edge of the door card. Wrapping the door wiring in foam tape and also using a set of FAST rings. We'll see what happens (frequency response measurements before and after).


That wasnt the final result. It got dark on me before I finished. In the end almost every void in the door was filled with foam and I also added a couple of layers of CCF around the speaker opening to see between the baffle and the door card.

On the door itself I made plates out of ABS to seal all the factory wiring holes and then sealed them with the duct putty.

I have some MLV but I havent had a chance to install it yet. Not sure if there is room for it at this point.


----------



## Marky (Nov 15, 2011)

dawaro said:


> That wasnt the final result. It got dark on me before I finished. In the end almost every void in the door was filled with foam and I also added a couple of layers of CCF around the speaker opening to see between the baffle and the door card.
> 
> On the door itself I made plates out of ABS to seal all the factory wiring holes and then sealed them with the duct putty.
> 
> I have some MLV but I havent had a chance to install it yet. Not sure if there is room for it at this point.


Can you tell me what expanding foam you are using. Want to do the same with my truck doors around the windows for sound reduction. I did two layers of CLD myself along with 1" CCF over it.
I know what you mean by doors just THUD shut. That's a lot of work but worth every bit of it when its done. The ride quality will be so much nicer, funny how it makes the car feel heavier just because of the quiet ride.

Nice Work........


----------



## dawaro (Jul 22, 2015)

Marky said:


> Can you tell me what expanding foam you are using. Want to do the same with my truck doors around the windows for sound reduction. I did two layers of CLD myself along with 1" CCF over it.
> I know what you mean by doors just THUD shut. That's a lot of work but worth every bit of it when its done. The ride quality will be so much nicer, funny how it makes the car feel heavier just because of the quiet ride.
> 
> Nice Work........


I used something similar to this that I got from a hardware shop down by the bay that carries a lot of boat supplies.
Urethane Foam , Expanding Marine Polyurethane Foam

I am not sure on the density and I have already trashed the cans at this point.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Electrodynamic said:


> Perhaps. Depends on what is required. Care to elaborate? Either here or via email. Doesn't matter which one.


I have never had a vibration issue on any VW I've owned that was remedied by butchering the door card. It's almost always something with the regulator.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Electrodynamic said:


> Thanks for the description and pictures. I am going to line the entire door card in adhesive foam all the way out to the very outside edge of the door card. Wrapping the door wiring in foam tape and also using a set of FAST rings. We'll see what happens (frequency response measurements before and after).


That would be interesting for comparison, I'd be interested in seeing that. Understandably, anything that makes a great response in a car door probably has a single horn on it's head.  I've got plots saved of the mk1's and wow the amount of EQ, but about what I've seen with the previous drivers as well (SB17's). There's just too much going on there that's against a good frequency response. .. Can ya tell I wish I had kick panels?


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> I have never had a vibration issue on any VW I've owned that was remedied by butchering the door card. It's almost always something with the regulator.


^ Good to know. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Electrodynamic said:


> ^ Good to know. Thanks for the heads up.




Anytime, Nick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

FAST rings (or F.A.S.T. rings for Google searches) installed and the door skin covered with a thin layer of neoprene foam today. 

I ended up using the part of the FAST ring that is supposed to go on the back side of the driver because it fit exactly on the face of the TM65 mkII...and also because the map pocket on the door card is very close to the mid so the larger ring would have probably hit the front of the map pocket. I also re-seated the door cards properly, made sure that every screw hole opening was completely covered with the neoprene foam so when the door card was screwed back on it had a layer of foam between it and the metal door card. 

Anyway, FAST ring:










FR measurement without FAST rings:










After FAST rings:










My initial impressions with the FAST rings was slightly smoother midrange and midbass response. The midbass improved enough that I had to go back in and take down the info below 100 Hz because it was a tad too much. Probably good while driving to compensate for road noise and the noise from my diesel, but I took it down anyway. 

I went ahead and took two RTA measurements with only the 13 bands of EQ provided by the Pioneer double din. Majority of EQ are cuts below 500 Hz:

Driver door at MLP:










Passenger door at MLP:










The combination of the FAST rings and the neoprene foam between the door card and the door itself made an impressive improvement. Before performing the latter the doors were a buzzing mess. Now they are fairly well controlled. Not equal to paying a professional SQ installer $2,000 to tackle the doors but it was well worth the $80 in material (FAST rings are $30 and lots of neoprene foam is ~$25 per door). 

I will be getting the Euphoria DSP on Tuesday so I'll have a little bit of time to tune the system prior to Jason's GTG this weekend.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Looking good. Hoping to get mine installed mid-April.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I got tracking info a few hours ago and the Euphoria DSP arrives tomorrow!


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

Those fast rings are intriguing. Might have to get your help to foam my doors.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Iamsecond said:


> Those fast rings are intriguing. Might have to get your help to foam my doors.


The fast rings made enough of a difference that they are well worth the money. It seems like a tall amount for a few pieces of foam but they are cut perfect and they actually work. No snake oil.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Electrodynamic said:


> The fast rings made enough of a difference that they are well worth the money. It seems like a tall amount for a few pieces of foam but they are cut perfect and they actually work. No snake oil.



I totally agree when I was running two way so midbass drivers were running 80-2khz, the FAST ring addition was an instantaneous noticeable improvement. Tightened up everything about the response and clarity. Helped remove a lot of what was getting transmitted behind the door card, helping to take the door card out of the sound transmission. For any build where the driver is behind a door card grill, I think they're essential, or some other well-done equivalent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

The Euphoria DSP arrived today and my initial impressions are pretty darned good. It's a lot heavier than I anticipated, which is a good thing. But I'm coming from a RF3sixty.2 which was made out of plastic and this Euphoria DSP has a pretty thick metal housing. 

I have Windows 10 on my laptop so you actually install the software first and then the driver even though the instructions tell you to install the driver first and the software second. Software is fairly good looking but what's great about it are the features. Fully adjustable 31 parametric bands per channel...even though they only advertise 31 bands of EQ and that's it but each band is parametric as well. Full crossover adjustment with slopes up to 48 dB/octave. Time delay, channel level adjustment, etc. 

I really want to go out in the dark and try to install this unit now but I'll be a good boy and wait until tomorrow when it's light out so I can see what I'm doing.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Pictures of the EDSP (Euphoria DSP) itself:




























*^ Supplied screws?!?! OH NO!!!!!* 


And a screen shot of the software:


----------



## beak81champ (Oct 2, 2015)

That's funny ****, I don't care who you are! ^^^


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow! Now that's something different. I was like "Euphoria whaaaat!?!?!?" Cool! Hope it brings the heat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm not stupid. I know the fiasco that's going on here on DIYMA regarding this DSP and the others, PPI, etc. I know the specs of the unit (very good), price (very good), and that I can send it in for warranty if needed. It is a parametric DSP - it does not have excursion over stroke worries, F3 abilities, HF extension limits, power handling concerns, etc. 

...but it did come with supplied screws so maybe I should run for the hills because I can't use my 1" lag bolts to secure the unit!


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Electrodynamic said:


> I'm not stupid. I know the fiasco that's going on here on DIYMA regarding this DSP and the others, PPI, etc. I know the specs of the unit (very good), price (very good), and that I can send it in for warranty if needed. It is a parametric DSP - it does not have excursion over stroke worries, F3 abilities, HF extension limits, power handling concerns, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...but it did come with supplied screws so maybe I should run for the hills because I can't use my 1" lag bolts to secure the unit!



Certainly wasn't insinuating such. I'm sure it'll serve you well. Looking forward to hearing it. Hahaha. Yeah better use the screws that came with it. LOL!! See ya soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Babs said:


> Certainly wasn't insinuating such. I'm sure it'll serve you well. Looking forward to hearing it. Hahaha. Yeah better use the screws that came with it. LOL!! See ya soon.


No harm man - I didn't take it that way at all. I was just spouting off at the mouth a little bit (in a good way). 

I talked to "Iamsecond" who I got the unit from and he explained a little more about the "issues" on this forum about this unit [and its predecessors or vice-a-versa] and all I am going to do is keep my head up, thoughts positive, and move forward with the DSP install tomorrow. I'll be really busy tomorrow but I should be able to post up a few graphs of after tuning with it, etc.


----------



## USS Enterprise (May 26, 2007)

Electrodynamic said:


> FAST rings (or F.A.S.T. rings for Google searches) installed and the door skin covered with a thin layer of neoprene foam today.
> 
> I ended up using the part of the FAST ring that is supposed to go on the back side of the driver because it fit exactly on the face of the TM65 mkII...and also because the map pocket on the door card is very close to the mid so the larger ring would have probably hit the front of the map pocket. I also re-seated the door cards properly, made sure that every screw hole opening was completely covered with the neoprene foam so when the door card was screwed back on it had a layer of foam between it and the metal door card.
> 
> ...


Nick, you just convinced me to buy F.A.S.T. rings.

Nice results!

Also, how thick was the neoprene you used? 1/8?


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

So...... I am being convinced about those fast rings also. Very intriguing. 
Man I can't wait until you get this install finished.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

All the talk about doors and treatments and these SI drivers had me thinking of an alternative to kicks. I've seen Bing do this more than once where he does a baffled enclosure like a small glassed sub box, except it's vented into the door. Wonder how that would fair for mk1's or mk2's either?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## beak81champ (Oct 2, 2015)

Electrodynamic said:


> I'm not stupid. I know the fiasco that's going on here on DIYMA regarding this DSP and the others, PPI, etc. I know the specs of the unit (very good), price (very good), and that I can send it in for warranty if needed. It is a parametric DSP - it does not have excursion over stroke worries, F3 abilities, HF extension limits, power handling concerns, etc.
> 
> ...but it did come with supplied screws so maybe I should run for the hills because I can't use my 1" lag bolts to secure the unit!


I hope you didn't think my comment was about the unit. It was all about your comment on the supplied screws, after all the silliness regarding the MKII's screws. I don't know one DSP from the other yet, so I couldn't comment on that.

Anyway, I hope you all have fun at the meet this weekend, and I hope to hear everyone's cars at one time or another!


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

So.......just to preemptively go ahead and discuss this. Talked to Nick today and low and behold after much anticipation the euphoria dsp is apparently picking up some strange noise in the si mobile. Also, there seemed to be something going on with the software connecting to his computer. Lol. He is fortunate enough to have had someone close who had another rf dsp on hand that went in and worked perfectly. So everyone will have a great opportunity to experience the si mobile this weekend. I figured I would say something because Nick being the stand up guy he is did not want to stir the pot. Hey, what can I say, stuff happens. I'm just glad he got the si vw up and ready for the weekend. 
I will check the dsp out and report back on another thread. 
Look forward to hearing about the meet and the rest of the si build.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Glad Nick is going to have something playing for the big gathering! So, why aren't you coming up?


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

Lol. I would love to meet everyone but work has me this weekend.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Aw, have to schedule these things off ahead of time dood......lol, you're gonna miss a good time!


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

I know right, especially someone who's avatar is like yours. That things freaks me out. Lol


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

Iamsecond said:


> Nick told me not to because I would have to hold my head down in shame for letting the diyma community down.


********. We all knew the unit was a risk. Being wrong isn't the same thing as letting people down. I had to play around a bit to get 88r to communicate with laptop. But haven't had noise or saving issues,(yet?). It's a crapshot. You have had no problems with yours either...As far as you know you were defending what you saw as a good unit


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

Wait wait wait. I was not being serious. I was just goofing around. Man I hate these things sometimes because it is so easy to have misunderstandings. 
No, Nick and I talked today off and on. There is no issues here. There is something wrong with the equipment but not with the human component. Honestly, I kinda knew something might be wrong as we were working on getting the software set up on his computer and it did show up as an issue. I do want to get to the bottom of it so if it happens again we'll know how to deal with it. His computer was having issues loading the drivers and it was also having an issue connecting to his computer. It was the perfect series of events of a failure. But again, Nick didn't not say that as a matter of fact we talked and he didn't even want to say anything. I appreciate Nick. I wanted to just say something so as to not have something pop up later and people asking about it at the meet. I didn't want him to be in that position. 
I am sorry if that was taken completely out of context. 
Honestly if there are issues with these I do not want to recommend them or have people mad because they feel ripped off. I'm just glad he is able to get another dsp in and up and moving. 
Its all good. I was kidding but will be more careful in the future.


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

truckerfte said:


> ********. We all knew the unit was a risk. Being wrong isn't the same thing as letting people down. I had to play around a bit to get 88r to communicate with laptop. But haven't had noise or saving issues,(yet?). It's a crapshot. You have had no problems with yours either...As far as you know you were defending what you saw as a good unit


I took that off as it was not a great idea, it sounded better in my head while laughing.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes the DB Drive Euphoria did not work out. I think Iamsecond put it best - I had issues with both noise and the [probably on my end] interface issues. I chose to pack up the unit and install a brand new RF 3sixty.3 as an alternative and the noise and the interface issues fanished. Interface is great, zero noise from the DSP, etc. I got it all tuned up and ready to demo the TM65 mkII's and M25 tweeters tomorrow at Jason's GTG. See you guys tomorrow!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I lost track of this thread after I made my last post. Doh!!!! Glad to see you got the door card woes sorted out though. 

I want to hear people's feedback who listened to the VW at the meet this past weekend. I'll be checking Jason's GTG thread as well to see what gets mentioned.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Regardless of DSP's and tunes, I got some seat time and thank you Nick. One word for those drivers.. Impressive. Anyone looking for a super solid 2-way build would do well to consider these SI drivers.. That mkII is a gorgeous mid, and in baseball pitcher terms, it brings the heat. Amazing technology to get that kind of performance without a high-pass filter mated up to a tweeter. Wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't heard it myself. Truly enjoyed those tweeters also. And great meeting you finally Nick.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Them 6.5s were smoking when I got out of the car......lol. I never would be imagined such limited cone area would bring it like that........great job Nick!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

claydo said:


> Them 6.5s were smoking when I got out of the car......lol. I never would be imagined such limited cone area would bring it like that........great job Nick!


Figuratively, not literally. 

The mids and tweeters are still playing just fine even after I turned up the volume for Claydo during our demo session.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I managed to get the prototype BM mkV installed in my old 0.5 ft^3 sealed box with zero acoustic treatment internally. Here is the frequency response smoothed at 1/24 per octave. PS: The thick line at the left is 10 Hz, not 20 Hz.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Electrodynamic said:


> I managed to get the prototype BM mkV installed in my old 0.5 ft^3 sealed box with zero acoustic treatment internally. Here is the frequency response smoothed at 1/24 per octave. PS: The thick line at the left is 10 Hz, not 20 Hz.


Unicorns are not permitted on DIYMA. Run along now.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm glad to see you posted that response graph. I'll be happier when the first two production MKV's land here in Cali so I can get them installed. Then the MKIV's will have to get moved to a different vehicle.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Boostedrex said:


> I'm glad to see you posted that response graph. I'll be happier when the first two production MKV's land here in Cali so I can get them installed. Then the MKIV's will have to get moved to a different vehicle.


That's the problem, he designed such awesome MKV subs that they were too expensive and won't see the light of day. Just a pair of unicorns in his car at this point.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

dgage said:


> That's the problem, he designed such awesome MKV subs that they were too expensive and won't see the light of day. Just a pair of unicorns in his car at this point.


I wouldn't bet on that if I were you.  I expect to see a few new things from SI over the next 12 months.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

dgage said:


> That's the problem, he designed such awesome MKV subs that they were too expensive and won't see the light of day. Just a pair of unicorns in his car at this point.


Actually that responsne plot is from a single BM mkV prototype driver that will be production. It uses the same basket as the mkIII and mkIV driver but with a 3" coil and a 12 piece neo radial XBL^2 motor. The response plot is from what will be the official BM mkV available to the public for $349 each.

My apologies for not keeping the thread updated enough but here are pictures of the driver that the response measurement was taken from. Enclosure is 0.5 ft^3 with zero acoustic treatment - just a plain box. Production drivers will have the S surround, a supplied rubber gasket, and mesh screens on the back.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Man I need one those cant wait !!


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Sweet! How much power will the MKV be able to handle?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

dgage said:


> Sweet! How much power will the MKV be able to handle?


I believe Nick mentioned 500w RMS in another thread about these. The power handling went up thanks to the larger voice coil in the MKV.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> dgage said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet! How much power will the MKV be able to handle?
> ...


Yes sir, 500 watts RMS.


----------



## Bonafide (Nov 4, 2012)

Will it be available in a dual 2 ohm or only dual 4 ohm like the previous models?


----------



## norurb (Jun 28, 2013)

Setting money aside right now.


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

Yep me too. I hope the preproduction testing goes quickly. I humbly offer my service and my vehicle to help with this testing and to speed it up. o boy o boy diggity diggity I can't wait to have two of these guys in the back of my 4Runner with a complete si system.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Probably should keep the sub discussion in the sub thread so info isn't spread all over and lost in the build log

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Bonafide said:


> Will it be available in a dual 2 ohm or only dual 4 ohm like the previous models?


Dual 2 Ohm only.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Electrodynamic said:


> Dual 2 Ohm only.


C'mon,really Nick!....but my amp is only 2ohms stable


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> C'mon,really Nick!....but my amp is only 2ohms stable


+1

I'd like to try one of these, but that complicates things


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> C'mon,really Nick!....but my amp is only 2ohms stable


Well now you are just going to have to buy TWO of them and wire each DVC in series and then both subs in parallel....voila your amp will handle it just fine!!! And your bumpin' will be even stronger...LOL


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

stronger*I*bumpin ™


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

:mean:il


seafish said:


> Well now you are just going to have to buy TWO of them and wire each DVC in series and then both subs in parallel....voila your amp will handle it just fine!!! And your bumpin' will be even stronger...LOL


Wanna start the donation process?
Just kidding with Nick,we go back some well before this site came to the www.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> :mean:il
> 
> Wanna start the donation process?
> Just kidding with Nick,we go back some well before this site came to the www.


That's cool...I'll donate my two BNIB mkIV subs to you if Nick donates two of these bad boys to my build. LOL.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I think I'm going to start fresh with a new tune completely from scratch. I went about this tune backwards focusing on getting peaks tamed down before setting the levels. Thankfully the 3sixty.3 is able to store 4 presets and I've got two open slots.


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

With the same front as yours I wound up dropping the tweets down about 2db from the mids. Getting all of the fronts level matched helped with some of the perceived issues my ears were experiencing. Also don't forget to do one preset so for both front seats for when I come down and we go to lunch. I don't want to listen to a driversided tune. Lol
Have fun with that.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Iamsecond said:


> With the same front as yours I wound up dropping the tweets down about 2db from the mids. Getting all of the fronts level matched helped with some of the perceived issues my ears were experiencing. *Also don't forget to do one preset so for both front seats for when I come down and we go to lunch. I don't want to listen to a driversided tune. Lol*
> Have fun with that.


^ Setting #2 is no time alignment so I've got you covered.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I did some slight EQ'ing after I changed the entire tune on my car since the NC GTG. At/after the NC GTG I was not completely happy with the sound as it sounded a bit bright in the upper midrange area and, more importantly, the levels were not set before I started EQ'ing so it sounded like the left tweeter was too strong and the left mid was not strong enough leaving me with a gap in the midrange/midbass from the left side. SOOO I decided to wipe the slate clean and re-tune the system using my 'ol trusty XTZ analyzer. 

This screen shot is with the BM mkV prototype in its 0.5 ft^3 sealed box (0.45 ft^3 actual air space when installed) crossed over at 65 Hz. TM65 mkII's are installed IB in each door seeing a bandwidth of of 65 Hz to 3,000 Hz. M25 tweeters are installed in custom sail panels crossed over at 3,000 Hz up to 30,000 Hz where they reach their limit. I can't hear above 20,000 so their high frequency extension is perfectly fine by me. 

Here is the RTA from just a few minutes ago. Note the sub is a bit strong but at the current gain setting that was as far down as I could go on the remote subwoofer level without opening up the trunk and adjusting the gain on the PDX-V9 amplifier:


----------



## bassfreak85 (Jul 26, 2009)

Electrodynamic said:


> I did some slight EQ'ing after I changed the entire tune on my car since the NC GTG. At/after the NC GTG I was not completely happy with the sound as it sounded a bit bright in the upper midrange area and, more importantly, the levels were not set before I started EQ'ing so it sounded like the left tweeter was too strong and the left mid was not strong enough leaving me with a gap in the midrange/midbass from the left side. SOOO I decided to wipe the slate clean and re-tune the system using my 'ol trusty XTZ analyzer.
> 
> This screen shot is with the BM mkV prototype in its 0.5 ft^3 sealed box (0.45 ft^3 actual air space when installed) crossed over at 65 Hz. TM65 mkII's are installed IB in each door seeing a bandwidth of of 65 Hz to 3,000 Hz. M25 tweeters are installed in custom sail panels crossed over at 3,000 Hz up to 30,000 Hz where they reach their limit. I can't hear above 20,000 so their high frequency extension is perfectly fine by me.
> 
> Here is the RTA from just a few minutes ago. Note the sub is a bit strong but at the current gain setting that was as far down as I could go on the remote subwoofer level without opening up the trunk and adjusting the gain on the PDX-V9 amplifier:


Back at it? I been out a few years. Looking damn good..


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

bassfreak85 said:


> Back at it? I been out a few years. Looking damn good..


Been at it for 17 years now...but just now have something in my personal car. Every single loudspeaker is mine. It's about time, haha.  :laugh:


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Electrodynamic said:


> Been at it for 17 years now...but just now have something in my personal car. Every single loudspeaker is mine. It's about time, haha.  :laugh:



Sounded killer too I thought. I'd bet with a full tune on it look out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bassfreak85 (Jul 26, 2009)

Electrodynamic said:


> Been at it for 17 years now...but just now have something in my personal car. Every single loudspeaker is mine. It's about time, haha.  :laugh:


Im working on it too. Only drivers i haven't designed are the tweeters.
I remember those days of your first drivers. Wonder where big Loyd is. 
Still built one of my favorite woofers. The old claw drivers..


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Babs said:


> Sounded killer too I thought. I'd bet with a full tune on it look out!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Babs, it sounds a lot better now. Not that it sounded "bad" before / at the NC GTG but it is much smoother and just overall more refined now. I was in such a hurry to tune it a little bit before the NC GTG that I went about tuning completely backwards. Now that I got my head on the right way I wiped the slate clean - zero EQ, etc - and went about tuning the right way by level matching first and then EQ'ing second. And I also put two stored settings in the 3sixty, one with the single BM mkV subwoofer and the other setting is without the sub with the mids only being low passed at 3k with no high pass on them just like they were at the GTG.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Just save yourself the hassle and fly me out to tune it for you.  LOL!!!!! I'll supply the beer and MotoGP footage!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> Just save yourself the hassle and fly me out to tune it for you.  LOL!!!!! I'll supply the beer and MotoGP footage!


Haha. Honestly you know that if you are ever out this way you have a place to crash...as long as you bring beer and MotoGP footage.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

bassfreak85 said:


> Im working on it too. Only drivers i haven't designed are the tweeters.
> I remember those days of your first drivers. Wonder where big Loyd is.
> Still built one of my favorite woofers. The old claw drivers..


Big Loyd is taking pictures of trains with Sean B. Out of car audio from what Sean has told me.


----------



## bassfreak85 (Jul 26, 2009)

Electrodynamic said:


> Big Loyd is taking pictures of trains with Sean B. Out of car audio from what Sean has told me.


i don't think anyone i remember for the late 90s early 2000s is still here.
I'm glad you still hanging in there..


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

bassfreak85 said:


> i don't think anyone i remember for the late 90s early 2000s is still here.
> I'm glad you still hanging in there..


Same here. Glad to see some of us still around.  Most people gradually stop visiting the forums to begin with and then leave the game completely. 

PS: Who are you? Haha. Not your screen name but your actual name. Perhaps a first name and last initial?


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

It's looking killer man,any sub setup pics?


----------



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

Electrodynamic said:


> Big Loyd is taking pictures of trains with Sean B. Out of car audio from what Sean has told me.


I had heard that about Loyd before but wasnt certain if it was true. Met him a couple times back in the soundillusions days. Always had some killer systems. He talked me into buying my original Mag back in the day.


----------



## bassfreak85 (Jul 26, 2009)

Electrodynamic said:


> Same here. Glad to see some of us still around.  Most people gradually stop visiting the forums to begin with and then leave the game completely.
> 
> PS: Who are you? Haha. Not your screen name but your actual name. Perhaps a first name and last initial?


Joel C
I used to frequent Caf back when wiggins was coming up with XBL^2 etc.
used to be into SPL comps but i was a teeager back then.
a good friend was good friend with old Ben(ED) lol. long ass time ago..


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

bassfreak85 said:


> Joel C
> I used to frequent Caf back when wiggins was coming up with XBL^2 etc.
> used to be into SPL comps but i was a teeager back then.
> a good friend was good friend with old Ben(ED) lol. long ass time ago..


Gotcha! Yeah, that was a long time ago - the mention of Caf and Ben(ED) brings back memories. Glad to see you on here man!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

optimaprime said:


> It's looking killer man,any sub setup pics?


Thanks.  

No sub install pictures - nothing to really show off as the box is very very old (~10+ years old) and has been through a LOT of different modifications and subwoofers so it's just a non-painted box with lots of repairs on it. The only redeeming factor is that it's a completely sealed 0.5 ft^3 box with the correct 12" cutout for my shallow subs, haha.


----------



## bassfreak85 (Jul 26, 2009)

Electrodynamic said:


> Gotcha! Yeah, that was a long time ago - the mention of Caf and Ben(ED) brings back memories. Glad to see you on here man!


They days of efficent woofers are gone. Lol

I like your current drivers and they are a steal at that price. Doing for the love huh!? Props..
Still liking the xbl?
I'd like to get to know your design aspects. I'm stuck on the lglc designs. Managed to get inductance very low.
Current sub has a 3.2"od coil 82mm long with a 1.35mH inductance. 2k rms 8 hour sinew Ave testing with next to no power compression 45hz freeair. Its laughing at my 3600. 22mm excursion 100% coil in the gap and close to 30mm with 70% of bl. The bl curve is pretty flat at till 24mm. Sorry to get off topic but I love talking design..


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

bassfreak85 said:


> They days of efficent woofers are gone. Lol
> 
> I like your current drivers and they are a steal at that price. Doing for the love huh!? Props..
> Still liking the xbl?
> ...


That was a pretty big edit! 

I'm glad someone else notices my pricing and how low it is versus how much I *should* be charging considering the performance. 

Yep, I still like XBL^2 drivers. I only use it on a few offerings right now but the addition of the BM mkV will amost push the percentage to 50% of my offerings being XBL^2. The LCLG woofers are used in the big-boys including the 24's.

That's pretty impressive numbers on the driver above. What's the Re of the driver and how many layers is the coil? Sounds like you've got VC cooling down pat.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I've been battling with the RF 3sixty.3 for over a week now trying to get it to save one preset WITH the subwoofer and the next preset WITHOUT the subwoofer. No go. Repetedly no go. No matter how many times I saved, re-named the file, saved again, wrote to the DSP, read from the DSP, etc. So I figured maybe RF labeled the "load" and "send" options backwards so I grabbed the manual and started reading. Come to find out the unit will not save any muted chanels, only the crossover slopes, types of crossovers, EQ changes, etc. So to "mute" the subwoofer I high-passed it at 5,000 Hz and saved it to two of the four DSP settings allowing me to click on the right knob of the remote to switch between subwoofer on and subwoofer off.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Electrodynamic said:


> I've been battling with the RF 3sixty.3 for over a week now trying to get it to save one preset WITH the subwoofer and the next preset WITHOUT the subwoofer. No go. Repetedly no go. No matter how many times I saved, re-named the file, saved again, wrote to the DSP, read from the DSP, etc. So I figured maybe RF labeled the "load" and "send" options backwards so I grabbed the manual and started reading. Come to find out the unit will not save any muted chanels, only the crossover slopes, types of crossovers, EQ changes, etc. So to "mute" the subwoofer I high-passed it at 5,000 Hz and saved it to two of the four DSP settings allowing me to click on the right knob of the remote to switch between subwoofer on and subwoofer off.


The RF 3sixty was doing exactly what it was designed to do, stopping people from doing something stupid like trying to turn off a subwoofer. Come on man!


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

dgage said:


> The RF 3sixty was doing exactly what it was designed to do, stopping people from doing something stupid like trying to turn off a subwoofer. Come on man!


ROTFLMAO!  ^





Electrodynamic said:


> I've been battling with the RF 3sixty.3 *for over a week now...*


Nick, FYI these amazing, yet simple devices have been available for quite some time now...









*SUBWOOFER ON.......................................SUBWOOFER OFF
*




But seriously, in the past I've had a few different setups that have had larger subwoofers in the rear, and a single, smaller subwoofer in the footwell or center console. The best solution for quickly switching between them, or _All On/Off_, were two high-quality/heavy duty DPDT switches (like above) to toggle the front and/or rear subwoofer(s) independently.

In subsequent iterations, I used those switches to control high-quality Tyco, Omron, or Potter & Brumfield Relays.


----------



## bassfreak85 (Jul 26, 2009)

Electrodynamic said:


> That was a pretty big edit!
> 
> I'm glad someone else notices my pricing and how low it is versus how much I *should* be charging considering the performance.
> 
> ...


Its a 4 layer Flatwound coil. 3" dia Its over 80mm long 
I've been experimenting with coils of low inductance and it seems to work great.

Re is 2ohm per coil.

power compression is typical of that as compared to any huge coil. lol
granted i'm using the TI basket i've managed to get pretty solid performance with little power compression from the sheer surface area of the coil. it has some cooling no doubt but it could be better. i just don't like coring the t-yoke and top-plate for flux field variation so the idea is to optimize the pathways and to compress the air and have it flow over the coil and the former to keep it cool. it works great as long as excursion is high enough to move adequate air which at 3500 in 4.25 cubes tuned to 34 it does(15" driver). lol


----------



## Mashburn94 (Apr 28, 2017)

Loving the build so far. Sucks I was not able to make the meet this time. I have a par of TM65 mkI on the way, seems like I might have made a "mistake" and got the mkII.s!! I love my mid bass lol


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

I had the pleasure of meeting Nick this weekend and listening to his -all SI- setup and let me just say wow! 

I cannot remember if Nick mentioned how much time was spent on eq (if any) but the music was so accurate and enjoyable. His stage was sooo wide. Mine can get a little out past the side mirror, but on Nicks I was hearing things directly next to me from the side windows. Very nice! 

Those TM65's do not lack anything in the bass department! 

In my opinion, Nick could easily just use the 6.5's and tweets and call it a day! When he did turn the Sub on it was merely complimentary, not even necessary. I was really amazed. 

If I ever go back to 6.5's in a 2-way setup, most definitely will be using the SI's.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I'm in the mood for SI HTS 12"! This will bring my sunglasses box to 1.3 maybe 1 t Cubs and will save me some space and room ! Win win 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey Nick.

I don't mean to hijack your build thread as I know you have a plan, but I have a lot of experience with these cars and thought I might throw some ideas your way:

The floors are great for 6.5's, even with a clutch.
http://i.imgur.com/cj3L8Fv.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/mtGZ9Dv.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/djB96V2.jpg

You can fit 8's in the doors with adapter rings and a tiny bit of glass work to the door card. I made a trim cover for the doors instead of modding the doors them selves because I don't know why - I was young and dumb.
http://i.imgur.com/r9pbSzd.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/xBzgwYU.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/PbXk9At.jpg





I know you want the subs blasting through the ski-pass, but if you change your mind, I can send you a sub box that fits the rear drivers quarter (for a golf, but the face can be trimmed for a jetta really easy) with an AP vent going out through the body vent. It fits a mag. 
http://i.imgur.com/TdvfWHJ.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/EXrISrp.jpg

I also have a set of door pods that I don't have pictures of that I can send out . They are glassed to fit the cavity inside of the door card, all the way to the stock metal inner door sheet, and have a cavity that sticks in to where the stock speaker slides in the door frame. I got about half way finished before stopping and IIRC, just need a flange for whatever speaker put on. I was going to make door-mounted ported enclosures for tang-band tg9s on-axis behind the stock door cards, but life things came up. 

I also have these monstrosities
http://i.imgur.com/n36UEU6.jpg

If you want anything, just let me know and I'll send them your way. Otherwise, they'll probably end up in the 'bin.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

pwnt by pat said:


> Hey Nick.
> 
> I don't mean to hijack your build thread as I know you have a plan, but I have a lot of experience with these cars and thought I might throw some ideas your way:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pictures and the offer to send things my way. First - I love my foot room so the mids are staying in the doors. I don't need 8's with the TM65 mkII's. 

Definitely don't throw away the enclosure you pictured with the Mag v4 in it. I'll take that enclosure. I'm probably going a different direction and it doesn't look like it will fit the trunk of a Jetta but I'd rather take it than see it in the trash.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Electrodynamic said:


> I don't need 8's with the TM65 mkII's.


I can confirm this


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> I can confirm this



Ditto.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

You got it. The gold and Jetta share the same rear arches. But the Jetta has a couple extra inches where the tail lights are. The only thing I'm not sure of is if the body vent is in the same location.

Either way, send me a on with your address and I'll have it sent your way.




Electrodynamic said:


> pwnt by pat said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Nick.
> ...


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

pwnt by pat said:


> You got it. The gold and Jetta share the same rear arches. But the Jetta has a couple extra inches where the tail lights are. The only thing I'm not sure of is if the body vent is in the same location.
> 
> Either way, send me a on with your address and I'll have it sent your way.


I don't even know if I'm able to send a PM because I have them turned off. Shoot me an email ([email protected]) and we'll take care of it. Thanks.


----------



## Swaglife81 (Oct 15, 2016)

I was set on SB acoustic SB17s but Everytime I see TM 65 mk2s talked about reading this log makes me want to just use my sub money on a set of these. Great graphs, real world opinions who were basically blown away at their capabilities


----------



## SQ_Blaze (Sep 29, 2008)

BigAl205 said:


> I can confirm this





Swaglife81 said:


> I was set on SB acoustic SB17s but Everytime I see TM 65 mk2s talked about reading this log makes me want to just use my sub money on a set of these. Great graphs, real world opinions who were basically blown away at their capabilities


I have to say, I was a little bit skeptical myself, but just a little bit. I have them high-passed at 31.5 Hz via my head unit. Just solid, clean, detailed bass.


----------

